# Ryder Cup European Wild Cards



## mhwgc (Aug 16, 2018)

Listening to Henrik Stenson's press conference at the Wyndham and it sounds like it's very close in terms of points for the last qualifying spot with Poulter (qualified at the moment), Casey and Olesen all close. Stenson still thinks he's in with a chance of an automatic spot if he plays well this week and then the fedex events.

If he doesn't make it automatically would he still be a pick?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 16, 2018)

mhwgc said:



			Listening to Henrik Stenson's press conference at the Wyndham and it sounds like it's very close in terms of points for the last qualifying spot with Poulter (qualified at the moment), Casey and Olesen all close. Stenson still thinks he's in with a chance of an automatic spot if he plays well this week and then the fedex events.

If he doesn't make it automatically would he still be a pick?
		
Click to expand...

Personally i would be taking 

Poulter
Casey
Stenson
Garcia
Oleson

with one of them getting the last automatic spot.


----------



## mhwgc (Aug 16, 2018)

I think that's a good shout, Garcia not in a lot of form but matchplay is totally different and think we need some experience to back up the rookies.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Personally i would be taking 

Poulter
Casey
Stenson
Garcia
Oleson

with one of them getting the last automatic spot.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be adverse to much of that. But I think Pieters has a chance, purely because of his record in the last RC winning 4 points and playing with Rory. Rory will have a lot of influence over this and may well ask Bjorn to pick Pieters. 

He has had a poor season, but showed signs of some form at the PGA obviously. 

Certainly as tough a decision a captain has had to make. Probably since 2010 when Monty left out Casey for major champ Harrington. 

Watching previous Ryder Cups on Sky, it is hard not to be sentimental and want to see Garcia there. Clearly the guy could easily turn it around and have a good event, even if he doesn't do much in then next 3 weeks. But form is form and if Olesson or Pieters or RCB has a good couple of weeks, it will be hard to leave them out.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 16, 2018)

Also good to see Stenson playing in the Wyndam. This is very much prioritising Ryder Cup over Fed Ex Cup. As he will probably end up not playing in all Fed Ex events now (if he is picked for the Ryder Cup). 

Rafa also in the field.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2018)

Pieters has to go after the way he played in the last one for me. Rory got the headlines but Pieters got 4 points from 5 matches. He showed some very promising form at the PGA. He makes my team.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 16, 2018)

I think pieters is playing in the next 2 European events. If he does well in these I'd take him as he would tick current form and good r/c form boxes.

Worried about Stenson, Casey and Garcia form. Vets in poor form are one of the reasons we got rinsed in the last one.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 16, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Pieters has to go after the way he played in the last one for me. Rory got the headlines but Pieters got 4 points from 5 matches. He showed some very promising form at the PGA. He makes my team.
		
Click to expand...

Would you have picked Colsaerts in 2014 after how he played in 2012 though? 

Pieters has done nothing of note since the last ryder cup, Garcia has experience and a major.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2018)

If Stenson is fit and well I'd give him a pick. He's always solid. Garcia's form has been rotten though, so I wouldn't be taking him.

Assuming Poulter keeps that 8th spot, I'd be picking Stenson, Casey, Olesen, and Cabrera Bello.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 16, 2018)

For me Oleson has to get it, he's playing the best out of those not already qualified. Poulter gets in on current form and past experience. 

Pieters gets in as it looks like he is rounding into form, played well in the last Ryder cup, good fit for a partner for Rory. And also he is the future of the team He needs to get more matches under his belt. 

Then I'd go Stenson, plays well with Rose in the Ryder cup and good to get that extra bit of experience in the team. 

I do think that we need to get away from picking the old guard based on past highlights, the likes of Garcia and Casey have had their time, Poulter could be on that list too but he has been playing well this year. If we keep picking these guys then once they are really passed it then its going to come to a point where all we have is young guys with no experience.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Personally i would be taking 

Poulter
Casey
Stenson
Garcia
Oleson

with one of them getting the last automatic spot.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think you can look past those 5 at the moment. Casey has been in great form (until maybe the last month) for the best part of 18 months. Stenson is usually there or thereabouts and Garcia is a betterball dream. Poulter and Olesen have made their pushes at the right time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2018)

Right now if the automatics stay the same my four would be 

Garcia
Stenson
RCB

Then itâ€™s one from Fitzpatrick, Olesen or Pieters - all depends on how the next two tournaments go


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2018)

Olesen has arguably been in the best form of all the potential picks.


----------



## jusme (Aug 16, 2018)

Another vote for Stenson. I' also think Pieters is a good pick, on recent form and its hard to ignore his success last time out. I think it's much harder after that


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now if the automatics stay the same my four would be 

Garcia
Stenson
RCB

Then itâ€™s one from Fitzpatrick, Olesen or Pieters - all depends on how the next two tournaments go
		
Click to expand...

No Casey? he's 15th in the world! 
Fitzpatrick has had a terrible season


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Would you have picked Colsaerts in 2014 after how he played in 2012 though? 

Pieters has done nothing of note since the last ryder cup, Garcia has experience and a major.
		
Click to expand...

Colsaerts went 1-3-0 in the Ryder Cup. Pieters was the star of the team - the Americans didn't like playing against him and he formed a superb partnership with Rory. Be mad not to re-unite them in Paris, they were our only positive to take out of the 2016 Ryder Cup.

This year he finished T6 at the PGA, top 30 in The Open, T6 at the Scottish, as well as a T13 at the Honda, and a T5 at the Abu Dhabi. He's not had a brilliant year, but has only missed 2 cuts, Sergio's missed 3 out of his last 4. He's hardly stinking it up like Sergio is right now, and showed some very nice form at the PGA. He's already a lock for me, but a couple of decent finishes before the picks are made and he'll be very hard to ignore.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			No Casey? he's 15th in the world! 
Fitzpatrick has had a terrible season
		
Click to expand...

No Casey for me - if it was in the US on one of their course then he would be in but I just donâ€™t think he should be picked even going through his history and his form in the big comps isnâ€™t great. I donâ€™t think Fitzpatrick will be picked but his straight driving and great iron play will be a bonus in Foursomes 

But thatâ€™s just my choice I think Bjorn will go Olesen , Stenson , Garcia and then RCB or Casey


----------



## WillC (Aug 16, 2018)

Assuming the top 8 remains, for me it should be Casey, Stenson, Oleson and Cabrera-Bello, who edges out Garcia. Don't think you need Stenson AND Garcia. The rookies are stronger this time around, plus there are less of them than in 2016.


----------



## azazel (Aug 16, 2018)

Westwood, Donald, Clarke and Bernhard Langer for me


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 16, 2018)

RCB
Olsen
Knox
Sir Monty


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 16, 2018)

azazel said:



			Westwood, Donald, Clarke and Bernhard Langer for me 

Click to expand...

Donald is injured. Monty is a better bet anyway. 

Still never lost a Ryder Cup singles in 8 matches! 
Albeit Payne Stewart halved the match with him in 1999 after Leonard holed the long putt.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 16, 2018)

Garcia has made a good start at the Wyndham. I think he won there previously before a Ryder Cup. 

Birdied the last to finish -4. 
T9 with the morning starters all finishing up. 

Snedeker has shot 59! That has put the cat amongst the USA wild card pigeons.


----------



## sev112 (Aug 16, 2018)

Jimenez
Just won a major too


----------



## WillC (Aug 17, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Garcia has made a good start at the Wyndham. I think he won there previously before a Ryder Cup. 

Birdied the last to finish -4. 
T9 with the morning starters all finishing up. 

Snedeker has shot 59! That has put the cat amongst the USA wild card pigeons.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. With his putting ability as well, crucial in match play for me. They both get on the green in the same amount of shots, you'd back him to make those par save putts, or knock one in for birdie.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 17, 2018)

WillC said:



Absolutely. With his putting ability as well, crucial in match play for me. They both get on the green in the same amount of shots, you'd back him to make those par save putts, or knock one in for birdie.


Click to expand...

Still, given that Tiger & Phil are in, there are not a lot of spots and I think even if Snedeker wins this week he is still too far back.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 17, 2018)

Olesen currently tied 2nd in Sweeden continuing his good form trying to get in automatically.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Garcia has made a good start at the Wyndham. I think he won there previously before a Ryder Cup. 

Birdied the last to finish -4. 
T9 with the morning starters all finishing up. 

Snedeker has shot 59!* That has put the cat amongst the USA wild card pigeons.*

Click to expand...

Has it though? I thought his form had been rotten for a long, long time. Can't see him getting a pick on his first decent round in ages. And he still might knock it round in 75 on the remaining days!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Olesen currently tied 2nd in Sweeden continuing his good form trying to get in automatically.
		
Click to expand...

As I said earlier, his form has been the best of all the potential picks anyway. I think he has to be in. And this might not make any difference, but Bjorn and him being Danish as well could be a factor.


----------



## thesheriff (Aug 17, 2018)

My picks as of right now (been watching too much American golf commentary) would be:

R Cabrera Bello, Paul Casey, H Stenson and T Olesen.

Stenson still topping the GIR stats this year, just can't putt, so would still be a huge asset in foursomes.  Olesen best placed non automatic qualifier in both euro and world categories so has done enough to get in as it stands for me,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			My picks as of right now (been watching too much American golf commentary) would be:

R Cabrera Bello, Paul Casey, H Stenson and T Olesen.

Stenson still topping the GIR stats this year, just can't putt, so would still be a huge asset in foursomes.  Olesen best placed non automatic qualifier in both euro and world categories so has done enough to get in as it stands for me,
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue too much and Olesen definitely peaking nicely in Sweden. I know Casey is marmite and providing he doesn't cause distractrions/divisions I think he'll relish being back in the RC and play well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2018)

So a few guys are auditioning very well at the moment 

In Europe Olesen is a couple behind the leaders and over in the States 

Garcia is finding form just a couple behind the leader , both RCB and Fitzpatrick are having good rounds. Stenson is mid pack at the moment but has certainly shown enough to suggest he past his injury issues 

Not sure if Casey or Pieters are playing anyway but the four picks must come from that 7 really


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 19, 2018)

Olesen now ahead of Poulter in world rankings list.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone got any ideas what time the tee offs will be on the Saturday? Trying to put together timings for me and the wife to get there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

Itâ€™s normally around 7:30 Local time


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 20, 2018)

Well Stenson and Garcia did nothing to suggest they deserve a wild card over the weekend. 

Looks like Poulter may need a wild card now.

Bjorn has a tough call or 4 to make.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

I think Poulter has a lot of points to play with in the upcoming Fed Ex play off - a good couple of finishes will have him go up in the World Points list - but either way I see him in the team 

Stenson played well as did RCB and see them in 

Garcia played ok - certainly a lot better than recent form , with him missing the playoffs he may enter a few comps in Europe to keep grabbing form but the signs were there 

Right now Pieters , Casey and Fitzpatrick need a big week to force themselves in - but itâ€™s good that Bjorn has some strength to pick from and the team isnâ€™t overloaded with Rookies


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 20, 2018)

There are rookies, and rookies though. JT is a rookie, despite being a major winner, and Rahm is also a rookie. Whilst they have not played in the RC, they are not exactly inexperienced.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 20, 2018)

Fitzpatrick. No thanks.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sergio - disappointing. Only needed to find a couple of shots on Sunday and he didn't manage it. Still, better than some of his recent performances. I'd imagine he will miss next week and play Made in Denmark, so would hope to see something decent from him there. 

Stenson - Again, nothing spectacular, but obviously is still active in the Fed Ex so can still put a couple of good results together. 

RCB - Looking better and again will be active next week in America.

Olesson - A decent result in Sweden, if unspectacular. Again, probably needs to do something semi-decent in Denmark. 

I personally wouldn't mind if that's the 4. Casey is still hanging around and possibly Pieters can force the issue, but realistically needs a win somewhere. 

If Sergio and Stenson are swinging the club semi decent, then I think they go. It's not like they are miles back in any of the points lists and have massive experience in this event. So for both of them, at least they made the cut and made a decent number of birdies over the course of 4 rounds.


----------



## mhwgc (Aug 20, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Sergio - disappointing. Only needed to find a couple of shots on Sunday and he didn't manage it. Still, better than some of his recent performances. I'd imagine he will miss next week and play Made in Denmark, so would hope to see something decent from him there. 

Stenson - Again, nothing spectacular, but obviously is still active in the Fed Ex so can still put a couple of good results together. 

RCB - Looking better and again will be active next week in America.

Olesson - A decent result in Sweden, if unspectacular. Again, probably needs to do something semi-decent in Denmark. 

I personally wouldn't mind if that's the 4. Casey is still hanging around and possibly Pieters can force the issue, but realistically needs a win somewhere. 

If Sergio and Stenson are swinging the club semi decent, then I think they go. It's not like they are miles back in any of the points lists and have massive experience in this event. So for both of them, at least they made the cut and made a decent number of birdies over the course of 4 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Olesen's result at the weekend means he now grabs an automatic please with Poulter needing a pick.

Still a long way to go and as you say RCB, Casey and Stenson are playing in the Fedex over the next few weeks.
Not sure what Sergio is going to do but on current form he's not looking good.

At the moment I'd pick Poulter, Casey, Stenson and RCB.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Fitzpatrick. No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

He will be in the mix because he will a very good Foursomes partner and his straight solid play is an asset - I suspect he will miss out just but could see why he would be picked


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

As things stand, Poulter would be my first pick. His form, especially bearing in mind he played very little in 2017 due to injury, is good enough, and he has the plus of lots of experience.

Casey is a little quiet at present but he's a street fighter and, again, he has the experience.

RCB is ahead of Casey on the World list, and another definite for me.

That leaves on spot open, a coin toss between Stenson and Garcia. Whoever shows some form in the next couple of weeks gets that spot.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			As things stand, Poulter would be my first pick. His form, especially bearing in mind he played very little in 2017 due to injury, is good enough, and he has the plus of lots of experience.

Casey is a little quiet at present but he's a street fighter and, again, he has the experience.

RCB is ahead of Casey on the World list, and another definite for me.

That leaves on spot open, a coin toss between Stenson and Garcia. Whoever shows some form in the next couple of weeks gets that spot.
		
Click to expand...



Hard to argue with this, especially as we forget Casey is 15th in World Rankings so surely merits a pick. I would expect Bjorn would like Olesen to qualify by right as Poulter is an easy clear cut pick that people won't argue with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Hard to argue with this, especially as we forget Casey is 15th in World Rankings so surely merits a pick. I would expect Bjorn would like Olesen to qualify by right as Poulter is an easy clear cut pick that people won't argue with.
		
Click to expand...

Casey was 8th or 9th in the World rankings when it came to 2010 and didnâ€™t get picked , Watson was about the same in 2016 I think and didnâ€™t get picked - I wouldnâ€™t be picking on World Rankings also Casey is a bit quiet in the tournaments at the moment - at one stage he was clearly qualifying but has dropped off - itâ€™s very tough to decide but I think itâ€™s a good bunch to chose from. Still have the issue with Casey dumping the ET previously


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Casey was 8th or 9th in the World rankings when it came to 2010 and didnâ€™t get picked , Watson was about the same in 2016 I think and didnâ€™t get picked - I wouldnâ€™t be picking on World Rankings also Casey is a bit quiet in the tournaments at the moment - at one stage he was clearly qualifying but has dropped off - itâ€™s very tough to decide but I think itâ€™s a good bunch to chose from. Still have the issue with Casey dumping the ET previously
		
Click to expand...

Casey had made no attempt to qualify in terms of playing in the European events. He was only focussed on the Fed Ex Cup, so Monty picked guys more committed to the European tour. I think Bjorn may take a similar stance as he is a real European Tour loyal. 

Plus, they only had 2 picks back then.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Casey was 8th or 9th in the World rankings when it came to 2010 and didnâ€™t get picked , Watson was about the same in 2016 I think and didnâ€™t get picked - I wouldnâ€™t be picking on World Rankings also Casey is a bit quiet in the tournaments at the moment - at one stage he was clearly qualifying but has dropped off - itâ€™s very tough to decide but I think itâ€™s a good bunch to chose from. Still have the issue with Casey dumping the ET previously
		
Click to expand...

I think Casey dumped the European tour because Monty dumped him, a perfectly understandable response. If anything, Casey was actually playing better back then than he is now.

Surely its about picking who is best. Casey is a bit quiet, worryingly so, but who would you pick in his stead? Not Pieters, he's way off form, irrespective of what he did 2 years ago, its about now.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I think Casey dumped the European tour because Monty dumped him, a perfectly understandable response. If anything, Casey was actually playing better back then than he is now.

Surely its about picking who is best. Casey is a bit quiet, worryingly so, but who would you pick in his stead? Not Pieters, he's way off form, irrespective of what he did 2 years ago, its about now.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked. Monty actually had 3 picks. 

Picked Donald, Harrington and Molinari (who had just won at Gleneagles). 

He also left out Rose as he had taken a similar schedule choice as Casey. Obviously Rose has made himself a permanent feature of RC teams in 2012, 14, 16 & 18 on his own merit without relying on picks. 

Casey's last appearance was 2008 when he needed a pick from Faldo. If guys like Paul McGinley & Thomas Bjorn can commit to the schedule and qualify on merit for 3 Ryder Cups (without needing a pick) then Paul Casey, with far more talent, should be able to do the same.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 20, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Just checked. Monty actually had 3 picks. 

Picked Donald, Harrington and Molinari (who had just won at Gleneagles). 

He also left out Rose as he had taken a similar schedule choice as Casey. Obviously Rose has made himself a permanent feature of RC teams in 2012, 14, 16 & 18 on his own merit without relying on picks. 

Casey's last appearance was 2008 when he needed a pick from Faldo. If guys like Paul McGinley & Thomas Bjorn can commit to the schedule and qualify on merit for 3 Ryder Cups (without needing a pick) then Paul Casey, with far more talent, should be able to do the same.
		
Click to expand...

There is more to Casey and the RC. 

Was it not him and Faldo that had a huge bust up when Faldo was making almost as big a balls up of captaining Europe as Clarke did last time around. I believe Casey has a reputation or was accused of not being a team player.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Just checked. Monty actually had 3 picks. 

Picked Donald, Harrington and Molinari (who had just won at Gleneagles). 

He also left out Rose as he had taken a similar schedule choice as Casey. Obviously Rose has made himself a permanent feature of RC teams in 2012, 14, 16 & 18 on his own merit without relying on picks. 

Casey's last appearance was 2008 when he needed a pick from Faldo. If guys like Paul McGinley & Thomas Bjorn can commit to the schedule and qualify on merit for 3 Ryder Cups (without needing a pick) then Paul Casey, with far more talent, should be able to do the same.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt Casey could have made more of an effort to achieve an automatic pick, but the same could be said of McIlroy who is also outside the the qualifying number for the European rankings. He did rejoin the European Tour last year and has played 10 events, averaging Â£90k per event.

Casey is prickly, and not someone who I'd rush to play a round with, but if you look at where he stands on the World List, and take the non-Europeans off that list, he is currently 7th in the world... 

For me, it still comes down to who would I replace him with, and the answer, for me, is there isn't really anyone who's setting the world on fire at present.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I think Casey dumped the European tour because Monty dumped him, a perfectly understandable response. If anything, Casey was actually playing better back then than he is now.

Surely its about picking who is best. Casey is a bit quiet, worryingly so, but who would you pick in his stead? Not Pieters, he's way off form, irrespective of what he did 2 years ago, its about now.
		
Click to expand...

 Casey has always preffered the US tour anyway , he only dumped the ET after he regained his US Tour card around 2014 was it ? A good number of years after 2010 - Casey needed the ET because he had nowhere else to play but one good result and he was back to the US again - he hasnâ€™t really shown much commitment to the ET for a long time. At times there has been talk of him being a very much single minded and a bit of a loner and it caused issues during 2008 where he didnâ€™t have a great RC 

On ability alone I would have Garcia and Stenson ahead of him -but I also think I would trust RCB ahead of him as well which means he would be against Olesen and Poulter whichever misses out on the final auto spot 

Then Bjorn would see how committed he is - he isnâ€™t old still got a good number of years left and his reaction would be interesting if he didnâ€™t get a pick


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			No doubt Casey could have made more of an effort to achieve an automatic pick, but the same could be said of McIlroy who is also outside the the qualifying number for the European rankings. He did rejoin the European Tour last year and has played 10 events, averaging Â£90k per event.

Casey is prickly, and not someone who I'd rush to play a round with, but if you look at where he stands on the World List, and take the non-Europeans off that list, he is currently 7th in the world... 

For me, it still comes down to who would I replace him with, and the answer, for me, is there isn't really anyone who's setting the world on fire at present.
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy has always qualified on merit for every Ryder Cup since 2010. He is so passionate about playing for Europe and obviously cares a great deal about the event. He plays plenty of Euro events and is usually there or there abouts in the R2Dubai.

There is no comparison with Casey imo.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

If EddieP wins this week he will jump into an automatic place....
Just another name to add tongue list of possibles


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			McIlroy has always qualified on merit for every Ryder Cup since 2010. He is so passionate about playing for Europe and obviously cares a great deal about the event. He plays plenty of Euro events and is usually there or there abouts in the R2Dubai.

There is no comparison with Casey imo.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, the point I was trying to make was if youâ€™re excluding Casey on the grounds he hasnâ€™t done enough in Europe this season. then McIlroy hasnâ€™t either. Mc gets in on his world ranking and is by far the better golfer.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry, the point I was trying to make was if youâ€™re excluding Casey on the grounds he hasnâ€™t done enough in Europe this season. then McIlroy hasnâ€™t either. Mc gets in on his world ranking and is by far the better golfer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not excluding him this season, but more over the past decade. 

McIlroy is 4th on R2D currently. Casey is 33. So even this season (a quiet one for Rory) McIlroy has done far better than Casey.


----------



## Mr Fastidious (Aug 20, 2018)

More importantly will Tiger be playing?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2018)

Certainly wouldn't be considering Pieters unless he hits a real vein of form and quickly. I think with the picks, not only does it have to be players on form now (had they been consistently on form or won they'd be in by right) but it's how they fit into the team dynamics and how easy it is to pair them along with two or three options. That is where Casey may struggle but I definitely think golf wise he'd be worth a punt


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

Stenson either has word from Bjorn that he's in the team or he's given up trying as he's pulled out of the first of the FedEx playoffs.....


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Stenson either has word from Bjorn that he's in the team or he's given up trying as he's pulled out of the first of the FedEx playoffs.....
		
Click to expand...

That is a worry if his injury is problematic.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 21, 2018)

Mr Fastidious said:



			More importantly will Tiger be playing?
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely, I think heâ€™s still American.


----------



## ademac (Aug 21, 2018)

Not much talk of Eddie Pepperell.
He's up there in the rankings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2018)

Unless Pepperell qualifies by right I donâ€™t think he will get a pick - itâ€™s adding another rookie in -


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 21, 2018)

Eddies position is largely inflated due to good performance in Scotland and the open both massive events. Other than that he has struggled this year (his win in Qatar cane from nowhere too).

I thibk Oleson getting an automatic spot stops one headache for Bjorn as Poulter was 100% going so heâ€™ll get a pick.

Iâ€™d be shocked if Casey wasnâ€™t playing.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 21, 2018)

Mr Fastidious said:



			More importantly will Tiger be playing?
		
Click to expand...

Naturally


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 21, 2018)

Intriguing situation at play here. Garcia and Stenson who you would have considered locks up until recently are both struggling. Garcia went backwards when he needed a performance last Sunday in Sedgefield. Doesn't inspire confidence. Stenson on the otherhand has this elbow injury, which he is resting this week. One of the two is sure to be selected, if not both. The other 3 spots - 1 Auto + 2 Captain Picks are pretty wide-open. Personally I expect Poulter, Olesen and a toss-up between RCB and Pieters - whoever delivers in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Aug 21, 2018)

No love for Russell Knox?

Not a big fan of his based on how he acted last time, but the numbers make a strong case for him: 9th on the european points list, 14th on the world points list PLUS he had a very strong finish at the Open de France (T2/-6) so he seems to like the course.
Plus he seemed to have learned his lesson and really worked to get a place on the team this time.

I generally believe a players performance in Paris earlier this year should be included in the considerations. This would give Thomas Pieters (who needs some good results the coming weeks, but isn't a Rookie and seems to get along with Rory really well, and finished T31) a slight advantage over RCB and Olesen, who both missed the cut.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 21, 2018)

Knox is definitely an option. Solid game and very good putter. 

He has been very unlucky in both of the last 2 RC periods. He had 2 massive results late 2015, one of which was winning the WGC in China. This was after the qualification period had started. He then joined the ET but these results didn't count for RC and just missed a spot. Had all his results counted, he would have made it easilly. Also given it was in the US, it seemed daft not to take him. Probably if the guys already qualified had not had so many rookies, then probably he would have gotten a pick. 

Then this year, 2 of his best results have been in Europe - top 2 or 3 in France and winning in Ireland. This has put him in a reasonable position in the European list, but is actually further out on the world list.  

I guess it's one of those, that his face doesn't fit because doesn't play in Europe often enough. Although he seems like a relaxed guy and I'm sure wouldn't have a problem gelling or playing with other guys. 

But obviously a big result in the Fed Ex and he will be right there, albeit probably still needing a pick.

However, ultimately, he has not had enough solid results in the US tour or he'd have been much further up in the world list.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 21, 2018)

I wouldn't say that Knox has really tired any harder than last time to get into the team. Outside of the majors and WGC's he's only played in Europe 3 times and those have been the rolex events, yeah he won one but to me it doesn't seem like he really is that bothered to get in the team, otherwise he'd have played more over here.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2018)

Guess it depends how much pull the other players have in selection. I'm sure Rory would love to rekindle the partnership with Pieters. I think that could definitely sway Bjorn into going that direction, and personally, I'd be more than happy to see it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2018)

Stenson has pulled out because of the elbow injury - I think that will rule him out now but gives Garcia a certain spot if thatâ€™s the case - it also helps Casey 

So will leave the last spot up to RCB or anyone who is around those spots near qualifying and has a great week/weeks 

Wonder if Stenson would be involved as a Vice if he doesnâ€™t get selected


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 21, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			I wouldn't say that Knox has really tired any harder than last time to get into the team. Outside of the majors and WGC's he's only played in Europe 3 times and those have been the rolex events, yeah he won one but to me it doesn't seem like he really is that bothered to get in the team, otherwise he'd have played more over here.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t say that heâ€™s not bothered, but he makes his living in the US and has to take care of his card there. 

He played 4 consecutive events from French (Irish, Scottish and the Open) over here. Too many in reality and ran out of steam halfway through the Scottish. 

Until he he won in Ireland he probably felt he had no chance to go for the Ryder Cup and wasnâ€™t playing well enough to even get close.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stenson has pulled out because of the elbow injury - I think that will rule him out now but gives Garcia a certain spot if thatâ€™s the case - it also helps Casey 

So will leave the last spot up to RCB or anyone who is around those spots near qualifying and has a great week/weeks 

Wonder if Stenson would be involved as a Vice if he doesnâ€™t get selected
		
Click to expand...

i wouldnâ€™t say it definitely rules him out. Itâ€™s not ideal, but the Ryder Cup is still over a month away. 

If if he has recovered and BjÃ¸rn feels he should be in the team, then heâ€™ll get a pick. Clearly he may only use him in foursomes and will obviously have to work out if this suits his strategy.

Stenson also misses the Scottish and then made the cut at the Open without really having a practice round. Wild a Card system very much for this type of situation where a big player has missed a few tournaments and is down the list.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 21, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I wouldnâ€™t say that heâ€™s not bothered, but he makes his living in the US and has to take care of his card there. 

He played 4 consecutive events from French (Irish, Scottish and the Open) over here. Too many in reality and ran out of steam halfway through the Scottish. 

Until he he won in Ireland he probably felt he had no chance to go for the Ryder Cup and wasnâ€™t playing well enough to even get close.
		
Click to expand...

He's exempt through to 2020 curtesy of his WGC win on the PGA tour and has played around 24 events on the PGA tour this year, so he could have played a couple more events on the European tour if he really wanted in the team. A lot of Americans play some of the far east events at the start of the year so it's not like those that play on the PGA tour don't come over.

I'd have though after coming close in 2016, and been told by Darren Clarke that he needed to play more to justify a pick tjis time round he'd try getting there on merit and try and ensure a top 8 place.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 21, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			He's exempt through to 2020 curtesy of his WGC win on the PGA tour and has played around 24 events on the PGA tour this year, so he could have played a couple more events on the European tour if he really wanted in the team. A lot of Americans play some of the far east events at the start of the year so it's not like those that play on the PGA tour don't come over.

I'd have though after coming close in 2016, and been told by Darren Clarke that he needed to play more to justify a pick tjis time round he'd try getting there on merit and try and ensure a top 8 place.
		
Click to expand...

It's not as simple as that as the American tournaments in general hold more world ranking points. I suspect that having played through the American College system and subsequently out on to tour that Knox believed he had a higher percentage  chance of making the team through the world rankings.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 22, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			He's exempt through to 2020 curtesy of his WGC win on the PGA tour and has played around 24 events on the PGA tour this year, so he could have played a couple more events on the European tour if he really wanted in the team. A lot of Americans play some of the far east events at the start of the year so it's not like those that play on the PGA tour don't come over.

I'd have though after coming close in 2016, and been told by Darren Clarke that he needed to play more to justify a pick tjis time round he'd try getting there on merit and try and ensure a top 8 place.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, and obviously it is much tougher to qualify on the world list. However, given his form last year I don't really think he would have been thinking about the Ryder Cup until Ireland. Which is pretty late in the qualification period and there isn't any room on the schedule after that. 

If he had been in better form, he would possibly have played some of the middle east events at the start of the year. 

However, a T2 in France at the Ryder Cup venue means he shouldn't be ignored again.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 22, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			It's not as simple as that as the American tournaments in general hold more world ranking points. I suspect that having played through the American College system and subsequently out on to tour that Knox believed he had a higher percentage  chance of making the team through the world rankings.
		
Click to expand...

But if he really thought about making the team surely he would try to qualify via both European points and world ranking points. He's just over a million off qualifying on European points, so he could have added some early season events, and I'm only talking 1 or 2 and see how he fared. I think it would give more weight to the argument of picking him, whereas right now I don't think he's as good an argument as others. Other than the French and the Irish he hasn't done much, whereas Olsen has been consistent all year long, same as Poulter.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 22, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			But if he really thought about making the team surely he would try to qualify via both European points and world ranking points. He's just over a million off qualifying on European points, so he could have added some early season events, and I'm only talking 1 or 2 and see how he fared. I think it would give more weight to the argument of picking him, whereas right now I don't think he's as good an argument as others. Other than the French and the Irish he hasn't done much, whereas Olsen has been consistent all year long, same as Poulter.
		
Click to expand...

Golfers work to schedules. You could accuse both Stenson and Garcia of doing the same, Casey too. If Sergio doesn't now commit to playing a couple of the European events then I wouldn't be considering him if I was in Bjorn's shoes.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 23, 2018)

Eddie marking a strong start to this week. 

Just herd on sky that this week is the last week for world ranking points to count, so next week its all down to the European points list, works in some guys favour for next week.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 23, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Eddie marking a strong start to this week. 

Just herd on sky that this week is the last week for world ranking points to count, so next week its all down to the European points list, works in some guys favour for next week.
		
Click to expand...


Not quite... the world pointâ€™s list concludes after the Made in Denmark as well but points gained in the Fed Ex cup tournament wonâ€™t count.  E.g. Olesen can increase his world points by playing Denmark but Poulter etc canâ€™t by playing in the US.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2018)

Excellent start for Thomas Pieters, really hope he has a good few weeks and gets into the team. We're stronger with him.

Also - positive for the US. John Daly making a late push for a wildcard pick. Has a putt to get to -8 through 12 at the Czech Masters. Get him in Jim :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2018)

Casey placed well at -4


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 23, 2018)

This is shaping up to be the toughest of picks for Bjorn. 

As it is, Olessen looks like he will drop out this week as he is not playing and there are a host of guys who can knock him off. 

After the PGA I was pretty sure I wanted the picks to be Stenson, RCB, Olessen and Pieters (assuming Poulter got in automatically). 

Now it seems that 5 of this lot are involved, one will get the 8th automatic spot and 4 picks
We have Stenson injured (assume he plays next week though) and needing a pick.  
Garcia form marginally improved but US season over (will be interesting to see if he plays in Europe next week) needing a pick
RCB going well in America, but probably needs a pick.
Olessen who is very close but will still need a good week in Denmark to guarantee a spot.
Pieters turning it on in Czech Masters - but still going to be quite a way back even with a win (Czech Masters not the biggest of events).
Pepperell creeping into things in the Czech Masters, but probably needs a win this week or next. 
Knox still sniffing about, with a couple of decent weeks in America he could be propelled into the fringes of automatic qualification, and with course form in France. 
Casey and Poulter, who have been there and there abouts all summer still a factor and seems likely both will go one way or the other. 

It is really impossible to call at this stage, and realistically we will need to wait until late next Sunday to see who the automatic qualifiers are, and in what position the other protagonists have gotten themselves into.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 23, 2018)

I still reckon that Stenson and Garcia will be hard to ignore, but you imagine they have to show something as given that so many guys are going to be playing on both tours next week, 2 or 3 of these guys will have a big result and almost all of the guys I've mentioned will finish ahead of both Stenson and Garcia.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 23, 2018)

I wouldnâ€™t pick Sergio at the mo, off form, done rock all this year, 
Despite his ranking, I wouldnâ€™t pick Casey either, just donâ€™t see him as a team player.

Stensen is a cert unless his injury doesnâ€™t clear up, in which case Eddie P and Knox come into the picture.

Pieters making a late push can only be a good thing imo


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2018)

IMO, there shouldn't be any wild cards, the 12 players with the highest qualifying points should be in the team, end of story. 
Forget the old pals act .


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 23, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			IMO, there shouldn't be any wild cards, the 12 players with the highest qualifying points should be in the team, end of story. 
Forget the old pals act .
		
Click to expand...

I think Wild Cards essential to potentially allow a player who has been injured to come in (Tiger for America would easily qualify on a full schedule, but only came back spring of this year), as well as a form guy who has come from nowhere to be impossible to ignore. Pieters 2 years ago, who won 4 points for Europe. 

But interesting that the number of Wild Cards has gradually crept up from 2 to 4 over the past few years, clearly the captains (on both sides) want to get guys in who fit with the team and obviously don't want to risk a team of rookies.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 23, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I wouldnâ€™t pick Sergio at the mo, off form, done rock all this year, 
Despite his ranking, I wouldnâ€™t pick Casey either, just donâ€™t see him as a team player.

Stensen is a cert unless his injury doesnâ€™t clear up, in which case Eddie P and Knox come into the picture.

Pieters making a late push can only be a good thing imo
		
Click to expand...

I don't really see how you can't make a case for Sergio but Stenson is a cert? 
Sergio is ahead of Stenson in the world points.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 24, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I don't really see how you can't make a case for Sergio but Stenson is a cert? 
Sergio is ahead of Stenson in the world points.
		
Click to expand...

I'd bin them both. Both have had two years to qualify both haven't.


----------



## Slab (Aug 24, 2018)

If an auto-qualified player subsequently withdraws would the spot go to the next player on the list or would captain get another pick?


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 24, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't take Sergio.

RCB, Pieters, Casey & Poulter. Experience and youth.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 24, 2018)

Slab said:



			If an auto-qualified player subsequently withdraws would the spot go to the next player on the list or would captain get another pick?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. Canâ€™t think of a precedent for this. Assume injury would allow a replacement after the teams were finalised.

Kaymer didnt want to get a pick in 2012 as he felt so bad about his form, but he ended up staying in the automatic spots. And he certainly didnâ€™t consider pulling out, but he said publicly he didnâ€™t want picked if he was overtaken in the standings.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			IMO, there shouldn't be any wild cards, the 12 players with the highest qualifying points should be in the team, end of story. 
Forget the old pals act .
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. It should be 12 Wildcard picks. The qualifying points system is flawed anyway, just let the captain and his team pick the 12 players they want, the Ryder Cup is a spectacle, it's entertainment, and the captain's should have free reign to pick who they like.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Disagree. It should be 12 Wildcard picks. The qualifying points system is flawed anyway, just let the captain and his team pick the 12 players they want, the Ryder Cup is a spectacle, it's entertainment, and the captain's should have free reign to pick who they like.
		
Click to expand...

You would have given Darren 12 free picks


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Disagree. It should be 12 Wildcard picks. The qualifying points system is flawed anyway, just let the captain and his team pick the 12 players they want, the Ryder Cup is a spectacle, it's entertainment, and the captain's should have free reign to pick who they like.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah there's probably more logic to this. He's going to pick the top 6 or so players anyway you'd think, so it wouldn't be vastly different anyway. But this would eliminate those times when a guy has sneaked in in 7th or 8th from one great tournament 8 months ago or whatever and nothing since. So yeah I agree, choose your captain and let him pick a squad that he believes will work well together.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2018)

The qualifying criteria has worked fine for decades - with the odd little tweak Europeâ€™s record shows that , getting the players to qualify gives the players something to aim for and also boosts certain tournaments, even if there was 12 picks the teams would very rarely be different anyway.

Each time the captain with the committee will decide on the amount of wildcards - US have four normally from what I recall and Europe have had 2,3 or 4 over the years and 9 times out of ten itâ€™s been fine just as I suspect it will be this time. I guess most just look at the last RC and judge from that


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The qualifying criteria has worked fine for decades - with the odd little tweak Europeâ€™s record shows that , getting the players to qualify gives the players something to aim for and also boosts certain tournaments, even if there was 12 picks the teams would very rarely be different anyway.

Each time the captain with the committee will decide on the amount of wildcards - US have four normally from what I recall and Europe have had 2,3 or 4 over the years and 9 times out of ten itâ€™s been fine just as I suspect it will be this time. I guess most just look at the last RC and judge from that
		
Click to expand...

Has our number of wildcard picks been gradually increasing though? Who knows, in a few years it might be 6 automatic and 6 picks.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Aug 24, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			I wouldn't say that Knox has really tired any harder than last time to get into the team. Outside of the majors and WGC's he's only played in Europe 3 times and those have been the rolex events, yeah he won one but to me it doesn't seem like he really is that bothered to get in the team, otherwise he'd have played more over here.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about the way he presented himself. Last time he didn't really bother about playing in Europe too much, boasted about how Darren Clarke had basically no choice but to pick him and then almost threw a tantrum when he didn't get picked.

This time he seems more humble, played some events in Europe, got some decent results and seems to let the facts speak for him more than his words. 




Jacko_G said:



			I'd bin them both. Both have had two years to qualify both haven't.
		
Click to expand...

The latter sentence is true for literally every player that isn't automatically qualified. Based on your logic, the team should consist of only 8 players, because no one else has earned being on it.


----------



## drewster (Aug 24, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			This is shaping up to be the toughest of picks for Bjorn. 

As it is, Olessen looks like he will drop out this week as he is not playing and there are a host of guys who can knock him off. 

After the PGA I was pretty sure I wanted the picks to be Stenson, RCB, Olessen and Pieters (assuming Poulter got in automatically). 

Now it seems that 5 of this lot are involved, one will get the 8th automatic spot and 4 picks
We have Stenson injured (assume he plays next week though) and needing a pick.  
Garcia form marginally improved but US season over (will be interesting to see if he plays in Europe next week) needing a pick
RCB going well in America, but probably needs a pick.
Olessen who is very close but will still need a good week in Denmark to guarantee a spot.
Pieters turning it on in Czech Masters - but still going to be quite a way back even with a win (Czech Masters not the biggest of events).
Pepperell creeping into things in the Czech Masters, but probably needs a win this week or next. 
Knox still sniffing about, with a couple of decent weeks in America he could be propelled into the fringes of automatic qualification, and with course form in France. 
Casey and Poulter, who have been there and there abouts all summer still a factor and seems likely both will go one way or the other. 

It is really impossible to call at this stage, and realistically we will need to wait until late next Sunday to see who the automatic qualifiers are, and in what position the other protagonists have gotten themselves into.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of this . Only a few months ago I was shot down in flames on here for saying Matt Fitzpatrick has got a lot work to do and is not a "Shoe in" and now he is not even in the conversation.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 24, 2018)

drewster said:



			Agree with all of this . Only a few months ago I was shot down in flames on here for saying Matt Fitzpatrick has got a lot work to do and is not a "Shoe in" and now he is not even in the conversation.
		
Click to expand...

Very easy to drift out of people's thoughts when you've not been competing at the right end of any leaderboards. 

For me, Fitzpatrick would be ok for foursomes, but Knox possibly at least as good, if not better. And it is possible Bjorn is going to pick Stenson who may only play once a day (which I assume will be foursomes with Rose).


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 24, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Very easy to drift out of people's thoughts when you've not been competing at the right end of any leaderboards. 

For me, Fitzpatrick would be ok for foursomes, but Knox possibly at least as good, if not better. And it is possible Bjorn is going to pick Stenson who may only play once a day (which I assume will be foursomes with Rose).
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that Rose has the sort of game that will allow him to team up with anybody quite easily. Him and Fleetwood or Casey would also be extremely strong. If Stenson gets the nod I can see him and Noren being strong together too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd suggest that Rose has the sort of game that will allow him to team up with anybody quite easily. Him and Fleetwood or Casey would also be extremely strong. If Stenson gets the nod I can see him and Noreen being strong together too.
		
Click to expand...

Stenson and Noren has the potential to be a very good partnership, McIlory I can see with Tommy - Rose and Poulter , Molinari will be a superb partner for anyone with him being so consistent- then there is the potential for all Spanish team with Rahm with either RCB or Garcia - the ones who you would not see an immediate partnership for me are Hatton amd Olesen. 

Can see BjÃ¸rn trying Hatton with Molinari and if Olesen gets in then maybe Olesen with Rahm ?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stenson and Noren has the potential to be a very good partnership, McIlory I can see with Tommy - Rose and Poulter , Molinari will be a superb partner for anyone with him being so consistent- then there is the potential for all Spanish team with Rahm with either RCB or Garcia - the ones who you would not see an immediate partnership for me are Hatton amd Olesen. 

Can see BjÃ¸rn trying Hatton with Molinari and if Olesen gets in then maybe Olesen with Rahm ?
		
Click to expand...

Stick Rahm and Hatton together. Two most likely to lose their temper and explode so at least they won't put each other off!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 24, 2018)

I see Hatton and Poulter as a pairing more than Rose and Poulter. Both Hatton and Poulter wear their emotions on the outside.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I see Hatton and Poulter as a pairing more than Rose and Poulter. Both Hatton and Poulter wear their emotions on the outside.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think Poulter works well with a rookie - saw that at Gleneagles , he seems to prefer to be the partner to come out of the shadows like he did with Rose a number of times and then with Rory - I think Hatton needs a calming influence and Molinari is ice calm


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 24, 2018)

will be interesting to see the pairings.

I like the potential for McIlroy & Rahm. Both aggressive players, and if they are both on it they could steam roller a few fourball matches. Not in foursomes though. I'm not sure Bjorn will go that way right enough. 

Always find it a bit strange how many pairings are put together based on nationality. I understand these guys are often good friends and practice / travel together, but I imagine style of play is a bit more of an important consideration. 

However, I personally would find it difficult to play with someone like Hatton. I find his temper tantrums dreadful to watch and really hate playing with someone like that. Rahm is similar, but Hatton much worse from what I've seen.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2018)

I think USA have three stick ons as automatic "no brainer" picks.

DeChambeau, Tiger and Finau. Three great players who will really strengthen their team. Will big lefty Phil be the fourth?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2018)

Called the fact DeChambeau would be in quite a few weeks ago, last nights win just confirms it, looking forward to seeing him pair up with Tiger. For me, I don't think Finau is a lock yet. Phil most definitely is a lock. Tiger, Phil and Bryson are locks - the 4th spot is up for grabs. As it stands it's looking likely it'll be the birdie-machine Finau but don't rule out Furyk picking Kuch.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 27, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I think USA have three stick ons as automatic "no brainer" picks.

DeChambeau, Tiger and Finau. Three great players who will really strengthen their team. Will big lefty Phil be the fourth?
		
Click to expand...

I personally would be surprised if this is not the 4. 

Tiger has always been in since the Open and PGA results. 
De Chambeau was always looking good, but guaranteed a spot yesterday. 
Phil - form has been sketchy of late, but he still makes a lot of birdies. Maybe woludn't expect to see him play foursomes though. 
Reckon these 3 will be announced in the 1st round of picks. 

Finau obviously looks like the other obvious choice and always seems to be on the leaderboard in the big events. I think him being there is also important for the next Ryder Cup. Unlikely that Tiger and Phil will be there, no doubt a few others in the current top 8 will lose form or fitness, and so they should get a few rookies in while they have a very experienced line-up. Kuchar is the other player that may have been picked, had the wild cards been announced a few weeks ago. 

The final spot will be picked after the conclusion of the Fed Ex Cup so it is possible that someone could show great form and make themselves a factor.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Aug 27, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			De Chambeau was always looking good, but guaranteed a spot yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be 100% sure about that. He had a quite comfortable lead going into sunday and no other player really made a charge that could put him under pressure. On the other hand, he choked badly just four weeks ago in Hamburg when he found himself in a duel with McEvoy in the last group on sunday.

Would you as American captain pick him for a match play event?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 27, 2018)

UlyssesSky said:



			I wouldn't be 100% sure about that. He had a quite comfortable lead going into sunday and no other player really made a charge that could put him under pressure. On the other hand, he choked badly just four weeks ago in Hamburg when he found himself in a duel with McEvoy in the last group on sunday.

Would you as American captain pick him for a match play event?
		
Click to expand...

Rumours are he has a great relationship with Woods. For that reason alone I think heâ€™s on the team. If all players that had dropped a lead didnâ€™t make the team then that would rule out most of em.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



*Called the fact DeChambeau would be in quite a few weeks ago, *last nights win just confirms it, looking forward to seeing him pair up with Tiger. For me, I don't think Finau is a lock yet. Phil most definitely is a lock. Tiger, Phil and Bryson are locks - the 4th spot is up for grabs. As it stands it's looking likely it'll be the birdie-machine Finau but don't rule out Furyk picking Kuch.
		
Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t actually in yet so itâ€™s not a fact , and it also wasnâ€™t some stroke of genius to say he would get a pick when multiple people including pundits also suggesting he should get a wild card - going back a couple of months when he won previously - and he was also not far outside the auto points as well.

I hope he does get a pick - I think he has shown himself to be mentally weak at times , couple of meltdowns recently. 

Hopefully they also pick Finau along with Woods and Mickleson - the more people that struggle with the driver off the tee the better for Europe 

Paris National is no target golf course that they get in the US - keeping it in the fairway is going to be key


----------



## UlyssesSky (Aug 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			If all players that had dropped a lead didnâ€™t make the team then that would rule out most of em.
		
Click to expand...

And if we only rule out the players who entered sunday T1 and then went on to shoot six over, including 4 bogeys and one triple bogey, when even par would have been enough to seal the deal - does that still rule most of them out?


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2018)

UlyssesSky said:



			And if we only rule out the players who entered sunday T1 and then went on to shoot six over, including 4 bogeys and one triple bogey, when even par would have been enough to seal the deal - does that still rule most of them out?
		
Click to expand...


Not really sure what your point is. Plenty of players have blown a lead quite spectacularly. McIlroy and Norman in the Masters spring to mind and with all due respect to De Chambeau those two were/are world superstars at the time which he isn't quite yet. DeChambeau has two victories to his name so far this year, 2 second place finishes and 11 top 10 finishes. I'd suggest that is pretty dam decent.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 27, 2018)

UlyssesSky said:



			I wouldn't be 100% sure about that. He had a quite comfortable lead going into sunday and no other player really made a charge that could put him under pressure. On the other hand, he choked badly just four weeks ago in Hamburg when he found himself in a duel with McEvoy in the last group on sunday.

Would you as American captain pick him for a match play event?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would. He has definitely been one of the top 12 players from America this year. 

Choking... sure, he had a dreadful final day and compounded that with some crazy decisions when he was already out contention. But you have to put yourself in the position to piss away a lead. I'm not seeing that from Kuchar, Kisner, Schauffle etc as well as many of the American's who have already qualified. 

In Germany, I actually think his game wasn't there and he did very well to hold onto things on Saturday. However, this week, his game was certainly there and no one could get near him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 27, 2018)

UlyssesSky said:



			And if we only rule out the players who entered sunday T1 and then went on to shoot six over, including 4 bogeys and one triple bogey, when even par would have been enough to seal the deal - does that still rule most of them out?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter how they blew their leads. Leads being the ley here, he was axtually tied. But Many have done so. I can't recall their rounds shot for shot. But McIlroy, DJ, Thomas have all let em slide and they're the world's best.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Loads have blown leads and had meltdowns so De Chambeau not alone. Van De Velde and McIlroy two high profile examples but there are plenty of good pros who have had even a one or two shot lead into the last round and not got it done and dropped down a leader board. It happens. Doesn't make them chokers. Harrington yesterday a good example. Tied for the lead and then lost to birdies on 16 and 17. Was that bottling it or another player just playing better?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully they also pick Finau along with Woods and Mickleson - the more people that struggle with the driver off the tee the better for Europe 

Paris National is no target golf course that they get in the US - keeping it in the fairway is going to be key
		
Click to expand...

JT played in the French, and hardly hit his driver at all. The players you have quoted are quite capable of hitting irons off the tee round Paris National, and still winning. 

I think it will be an excellent venue for match play.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2018)

So this week sees the final qualifying tournament and the top eight get locked in.

I notice that Sergio has not entered this event nor is he currently in the field for the Omega Swiss Masters which I find quite bizarre considering that he's out of the FedEx. If I'm not mistaken does he not have a house in Switzerland?

Does he know he's not getting a pick? Does he know he is getting the nod?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			JT played in the French, and hardly hit his driver at all. The players you have quoted are quite capable of hitting irons off the tee round Paris National, and still winning. 

I think it will be an excellent venue for match play.
		
Click to expand...

This. JT said he hit 7 drivers all week and was hitting mainly 4 and 5 irons off the tee. Tiger's struggles off the tee with the driver will be irrelevant in Paris, especially as he's probably the best mid to long-iron player in the game. Same goes for Phil and Finau, both very good long iron players.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			So this week sees the final qualifying tournament and the top eight get locked in.

I notice that Sergio has not entered this event nor is he currently in the field for the Omega Swiss Masters which I find quite bizarre considering that he's out of the FedEx. If I'm not mistaken does he not have a house in Switzerland?

Does he know he's not getting a pick? Does he know he is getting the nod?
		
Click to expand...

He'll know.
One way or the other...
Same with Poults and Casey, possibly Stenson and Rafa too.


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 28, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			So this week sees the final qualifying tournament and the top eight get locked in.

I notice that Sergio has not entered this event nor is he currently in the field for the Omega Swiss Masters which I find quite bizarre considering that he's out of the FedEx. If I'm not mistaken does he not have a house in Switzerland?
*
Does he know he's not getting a pick? Does he know he is getting the nod?*

Click to expand...

This is certainly very curious. My gut feeling is that he is probably not going to be considered and is now planning to take some time off. 

If he spoke to Bjorn after missing out on the Fed Ex Cup, I don't believe that Bjorn would have guaranteed him a pick. He would have told him to go and play in Denmark and show me what you can do. 

Stenson might be a different matter. And we will see him play this week. However, if he's not fit then it may be tricky to take him - even if he Bjorn maybe plans to only play him once a day - which is not unlikely. 

At Gleneagles, McGinley partnered McDowell and Dubuisson and they only played foursomes each afternoon. This gave them a tremendous advantage as they could concentrate so much on what is by far the tougher format. They won both matches comfortably and they also both did well in the singles, McDowell winning and Dubuisson halving. 

I reckon this is a great strategy if Bjorn can find a couple of foursomes specialists and say they are both just playing 1 match a day. Stenson with Olesson, Knox or Casey could all fit this bill, imo.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Aug 28, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			This is certainly very curious. My gut feeling is that he is probably not going to be considered and is now planning to take some time off. 

If he spoke to Bjorn after missing out on the Fed Ex Cup, I don't believe that Bjorn would have guaranteed him a pick. He would have told him to go and play in Denmark and show me what you can do. 

Stenson might be a different matter. And we will see him play this week. However, if he's not fit then it may be tricky to take him - even if he Bjorn maybe plans to only play him once a day - which is not unlikely. 

At Gleneagles, McGinley partnered McDowell and Dubuisson and they only played foursomes each afternoon. This gave them a tremendous advantage as they could concentrate so much on what is by far the tougher format. They won both matches comfortably and they also both did well in the singles, McDowell winning and Dubuisson halving. 

I reckon this is a great strategy if Bjorn can find a couple of foursomes specialists and say they are both just playing 1 match a day. Stenson with Olesson, Knox or Casey could all fit this bill, imo.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly he can still enter Crans. If he doesn't it suggests Garcia won't be selected as to gain confidence he needs to be playing events pre Ryder Cup.


----------



## Del_Boy (Aug 28, 2018)

dont think it will matter to much who he picks - reckon the septics will turn over the Europeans


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2018)

Well it looks like 7 of the automatic spaces are sorted now 

Molinari
Rory
Noren
Fleetwood
Hatton
Rahm
Rose

The last spot can only be won by Olesen , Fitzpatrick or Pepperell with Olesen in pole position 

I think we are safe to say that Poulter has got a wildcard 

So itâ€™s going to leave three spots 

Itâ€™s got to between these players 

Stenson , Garcia , RCB and Casey imo 

I think recent events puts RCB in 

So it will depend on how Stensons injury is - if he is ok then he is in 

That leaves - Garcia or Casey ? 

Tough pick - still would go Garcia because of his potential with partners - but it will depend on how Casey does at the Dell


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2018)

I'd go Olesen for the only automatic spot left, and if one of the others overtakes him I'd then make him a wildcard pick.

Stenson providing his injury is ok. RCB a definite.

But when you look back at the last 6 months results for both Casey and Garcia you might be tempted to take neither. Casey has cooled off loads, and Garcia is very poor.

Would it be wise to take another rookie, or Fitzpatrick who's had a very poor 2018? Pepperell? Again, I'm tempted to say neither.

9 and half players if you see Stenson as a half. Still need to find 2. The European squad is looking a little light.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I'd go Olesen for the only automatic spot left, and if one of the others overtakes him I'd then make him a wildcard pick.

Stenson providing his injury is ok. RCB a definite.

But when you look back at the last 6 months results for both Casey and Garcia you might be tempted to take neither. Casey has cooled off loads, and Garcia is very poor.

Would it be wise to take another rookie, or Fitzpatrick who's had a very poor 2018? Pepperell? Again, I'm tempted to say neither.

9 and half players if you see Stenson as a half. Still need to find 2. The European squad is looking a little light.
		
Click to expand...

I think the squad does look light and it's going to need a big effort to overturn what I think is one of the strongest US sides in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the squad does look light and it's going to need a big effort to overturn what I think is one of the strongest US sides in the last 20 years or so.
		
Click to expand...

Boabies!


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 28, 2018)

With his experience, Casey has to go IMO.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 29, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			dont think it will matter to much who he picks - reckon the septics will turn over the Europeans
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with that. Last time round I tipped the Americans purely based on the fact that Clarke was captain and his picks. Lets not forget that USA had a great team too so defeat wasn't that surprising in all honesty however Captain Clarke didn't help.

Anyway I look at this Ryder Cup team and I'm fairly confident that Europe will put up a good battle. 

Americans really underestimate a lot of the European players, they don't rate Hatton at all. They are only now appreciating that Noran can play. Same with Fleetwood they are very dismissive of him despite what he's achieved. These guys can more than hold their own. 

Throw in Molinari, Rose, Rahm, McIlroy and we have a pretty solid backbone. I think it all boils down to the picks. For me Pepperell and Pieters are just too far back. Even a victory wouldn't propel them into the side is my honest opinion. 

I see the Made in Denmark event has thrown up a couple of interesting 3 balls. Bjorn, Kaymer and Pepperell, Westwood, Pieters and Olesen. Captain and vice paying lip service or genuine close up look? Time will tell.


----------



## drewster (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm not so sure that Stenson is fit enough to play potentially 5 rounds in 3 days and therefore may not be the automatic selection everyone thinks. I also really think Thomas Pieters will get very serious consideration and possibly a pick. Maybe they set him a target for this week like "win it and you're in" like they did with Eduardo at Celtic Manor ???


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve Bamford said:



			Clearly he can still enter Crans. If he doesn't it suggests Garcia won't be selected as to gain confidence he needs to be playing events pre Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Wild cards are picked after Made in Denmark, 1 week today.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 31, 2018)

Pieters playing beautifully again this week, he's in some very good form. His power and wedge play makes him so dangerous. His form the last two weeks guarantees him a spot in my team. As it stands I'm going:

Stenson
Pieters
RCB
Olesen


----------



## merv79 (Aug 31, 2018)

I think Garcia will go as a wildcard because it's looking highly likely that there will be 5 rookies out of the 8 automatic picks, so we will need plenty of experience in the wildcards.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 31, 2018)

Oleson is already in a quali spot no need for a pick as neither Fitz or Pepperel are going to win the Danish. which they need to do to overtake Oleson .
my picks 
POULTER
RCB
CASEY
PIETERS


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Donâ€™t want Casey anywhere near the side

Poulter
Rcb 
Stienson
Pieters


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Pieters playing beautifully again this week, he's in some very good form. His power and wedge play makes him so dangerous. His form the last two weeks guarantees him a spot in my team. As it stands I'm going:

Stenson
Pieters
RCB
Olesen
		
Click to expand...

Olesen is already in the team automatically and itâ€™s looking unlikely that the two that can overtake him ( Fitzpatrick and Pepperell ) will do so that for me would mean all four wild cards will be players that have played

Poulter is a shoe in for a pick 
Stenson if fit 
And I think RCB is in

That leaves one spot between Casey , Pieters , Garcia , Fitzpatrick and Pepperell 

Tough choice between Garcia and Pieters


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thought Poulter had the automatic spot already for some reason. So yeah, picks would be:

Poulter
Pieters
RCB
Stenson


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Oleson is already in a quali spot no need for a pick as neither Fitz or Pepperel are going to win the Danish. which they need to do to overtake Oleson .
my picks
POULTER
RCB
CASEY
PIETERS
		
Click to expand...

I like those picks. All have RC experience which will help. It'll be interesting to see what Bjorn does and who gets paired up. I still think the US team, on paper at least looks very formidable but as we've seen before, away from home they can be fragile. Either way it's shaping up to be an epic


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2018)

Pepperell should be in the team. 
Poulter will get a pick because he beats his cheat  & shouts COME ON ðŸ™„


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2018)

I'd like to see Pepperell in. A good player, a character and  a European tour stalwart.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2018)

Unfortunately for Pepperell the team already has 5 rookies and if anything was learned about the previous Ryder Cup is that too many rookies is hard to balance - especially ones that havenâ€™t really set the game alight with any big wins , he is a decent player but one win 7 months ago isnâ€™t really the sort of big player you would give a wild card too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 31, 2018)

The last Ryder Cup also taught us that taking out of form older players based on past performances doesn't work either. A chance will have to be taken somewhere along the line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The last Ryder Cup also taught us that taking out of form older players based on past performances doesn't work either. A chance will have to be taken somewhere along the line.
		
Click to expand...

Already have 5 rookies which is a lot , taking one more makes it half the team of rookies - even more so when itâ€™s not exactly a rookie who is setting the golf world alight , would be mad to take Pepperell- nice guy no doubt but just not at that top level unlike the rest. The one player who is â€œolder and out of formâ€ that is on the edge is Garcia 

The others - Poulter , RCB , Stenson all have had good seasons and Pieters is showing good form and certainly is a step above Pepperell. I would rather the captain take a risk on Garcia than Pepperell


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 31, 2018)

Iâ€™d like to see LiverpoolPhil as the next Ryder cup captain. Because he knows EVERYTHINGðŸ™„


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd like to see Pepperell in. A good player, a character and  a European tour stalwart.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say "bang average" in as nice a way as possible and suggest he'll not be anywhere near the thoughts of Bjorn. 

Bjorn will add a bit of "experience".


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 31, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™d like to see LiverpoolPhil as the next Ryder cup captain. Because he knows EVERYTHINGðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

He offers an opinion. Nowt wrong with that, you don't have to agree with him.


----------



## Dellboy (Aug 31, 2018)

Stenson 
Garcia 
Casey
Pieters

I would have Poulter along to make the tea and clean the clubs and not as a player.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 1, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Pieters has to go after the way he played in the last one for me. Rory got the headlines but Pieters got 4 points from 5 matches. He showed some very promising form at the PGA. He makes my team.
		
Click to expand...

Pieters carried Rory I agree but has done sod all since. 

He's not done enough this time round and isn't as accomplished or experienced as RCB who I would have ahead of him.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2018)

This Rookies thing is being overplayed.
Rookies last time were Willet, Wood, Sullivan, Fitz, Rafa and Pieters.
Pieters and Rafa justified their place, the others didn't
This year's rookies are Fleetwood, Rahm, Hatton and Noren.
These 4 are streets ahead of the class of 2016 in terms of quality and experience of playing at the highest level
Although they are, technically, Rookies they really aren't.....


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			This Rookies thing is being overplayed.
Rookies last time were Willet, Wood, Sullivan, Fitz, Rafa and Pieters.
Pieters and Rafa justified their place, the others didn't
This year's rookies are Fleetwood, Rahm, Hatton and Noren.
These 4 are streets ahead of the class of 2016 in terms of quality and experience of playing at the highest level
Although they are, technically, Rookies they really aren't.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. 

And there is room for another rookie this time, which there wasn't really last time hence Kaymer and Westwood getting picks ahead of Knox, and unfortunately neither justifying their selection. Although at the time I agreed with both picks, given the rest of the team.  

I think Knox is possibly playing himself into contention. Has had a good start in America and had a T2 round Paris National. He would be extremely unlucky to just miss out on 2 Ryder Cups. 
I don't think Bjorn is particularly sentimental like that, and I'm sure won't know Knox well - but the guy is 9th on the European Points list and 8th on the Race 2 Dubai with only playing 3 European tour events (plus majors & WGCs).  

Also, pretty sure that Europe have never won the Ryder Cup without a Scotsman in the team (incl. Captain). 2008 and 2016 there were no Scots - both heavy defeats.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Pieters carried Rory I agree but has done sod all since.

He's not done enough this time round and isn't as accomplished or experienced as RCB who I would have ahead of him.
		
Click to expand...

Last 4 comps he's played in he's finished T6, T28, T6, T9. Two of those are Majors, the two in the middle. Hasn't missed a cut since May, he's 22nd on the R2D, not bad for someone that's done "sod all". He's in some very good form right now, was our best player at the last RC and is a no-brainer pick for me.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 1, 2018)

Pieters is a tricky one.

A few weeks ago, I'd have picked him. But having got into a decent position at the PGA and obviously being in decent form, I expected to see him do a bit more. He's been competitive and had a few good rounds, but hasn't really come close to winning, in events with modest fields. 

Plus there are a LOT of players ahead of him in the rankings. And a lot of players who have played very few European Tour events, compared with Pieters. 

Assuming Olessen qualifies automatically, I would be looking at Poulter, Stenson, RCB and Knox.
Leaves out Casey, Pieters, Garcia.

Casey is the only one who could be seriously pissed off with that. Garcia hasn't played well, and didn't show enough intent to demonstrate any form after missing out on the Fed Ex playoffs. I think it would be a crazy gamble to take him and I actually think Garcia doesn't expect or really want a pick.

In saying that, I'd still be surprised if Casey doesn't make it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2018)

Well Fitzpatrick had a great run today , a win for him would really put the cat amongst the pigeons , Pieters was flat and Pepperells Race is run - Olesen still there at the moment.

How about Westy - great round today and showing to form going into the RC


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2018)

Good to see Hatton finding some form, and Rose, and Rafa. Noren, Casey and Knox doing ok too. Not seeing Poults up there on the board.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 1, 2018)

Gonna be pretty hard choice for Bjorn unless he goes for the obvious picks of Stenson and Garcia.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 1, 2018)

I can't get my head around how anyone can think Garcia can get picked over any of the others..
His form since April has been poor - and that's being kind.
Why do people think he's suddenly going to come good for one weekend at the end of September?
On current form, Westwood should be in front of Garcia in the queue.
Poulter is making it harder to pick him. Great up until a few weeks ago and now he's dropped off in form.
I think either Oleson will do enough to qualify or Fitz won't win so my picks would be..
Stenson
Poulter
Casey
Cabrera-Bello

Pieters and Fitz to just miss out.
Pepperell and Knox not close enough this time.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2018)

Fitz is having a go!
Getting interesting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

Well the top 8 confirmed 

Rose
Molinari
Fleetwood
Rahm
Rory
Hatton
Noren
Olesen

So thatâ€™s 5 guys who havenâ€™t played R
For me all four wildcards will be guys who have played 

Poulter imo is a guarantee same with RCB

Stenson I think will get in 

So it leaves one spot imo between 

Garcia , Casey and Pieters


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 2, 2018)

Not a bad shout Phil. Fitzpatrick seemed resigned to have missed the boat speaking on Sky just now.

Iâ€™d go with Sergio for experience and team spirit because as Poulter has done in the past I think Sergio will raise his game. He feels the Seve legacy and think heâ€™ll feed off it.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 2, 2018)

BjÃ¸rn on sky was pressed into saying that he is pretty sure on 3 of them and the other one heâ€™s not. 

Iâ€™d assume the 3 heâ€™s sure of will be Poulter, Casey & Stenson. So leaves a place for maybe RCB, Knox, Fitzpatrick or an other.

My guess would be Rafa.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			BjÃ¸rn on sky was pressed into saying that he is pretty sure on 3 of them and the other one heâ€™s not.

Iâ€™d assume the 3 heâ€™s sure of will be Poulter, Casey & Stenson. So leaves a place for maybe RCB, Knox, Fitzpatrick or an other.

My guess would be Rafa.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think Casey is one of the definates - if looking at recent form can only be RCB

I think Casey will miss out - his form isnâ€™t really justifying being picked the same with Garcia but if going for expirence then Garcia over Casey

But if Wallace wins this it does show how something isnâ€™t right when someone wins twice on the ET in one year and be nowhere near

He is the guy on form so maybe he will be someone Bjorn looks at

Make that three wins in one year


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, Wallace won, so Captains pick?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Well, Wallace won, so Captains pick?
		
Click to expand...

Well he is on form , thatâ€™s his third win of the year - he should be in by right. 

He should easily be in the mix now


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2018)

But they've been relatively minor events with relatively weak fields and smallish purses so fewer points.
He's still played well and is a great prospect for the future but not this time.
If we're talking pure form then Casey and Poulter could be looking over their shoulders.
There's so many permutations - I'd hate to be in TommyB's job...


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 2, 2018)

Wouldn't argue against Wallace if he got handed a spot. Three wins shows form, confidence and consistency.

Poulter's form has gone south and doesn't look like returning anytime soon. Very difficult picks coming up. 

Stenson is also a worry for form due to his injury. Casey is another who appears to be out of form at the crucial "picking" time. 

Garcia hasn't helped himself, personally I'd have been looking at him coming to Denmark with a point to prove if I was Bjorn. 

RCB is the only pick I can see as "guaranteed" at this time, although if I'm being honest I'd say Stenson is also a stick on.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 2, 2018)

Thomas Bjorn's hotel room this coming Wednesday morning.

Good luck big fella


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

Poulters form hasnâ€™t been too bad - he hates Boston it appears and never plays well there but top ten in the USPGA and a decent time in Europe - I think he along with RCB are the shoe ins. 

Stenson and Casey have two rounds left in Boston to show their form , Pieters, Fitzpatrick and now Wallace have shown their hand.


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2018)

Why do so many people see RCB as a shoe in? Not won a tourney this year, not really contended in a major, basically has a last year win and some decent WGC finishes and a cracking final round in the PGA

Surely 3 wins in Europe carries more weight 

For me RCB needs a very good couple of days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Why do so many people see RCB as a shoe in? Not won a tourney this year, not really contended in a major, basically has a last year win and some decent WGC finishes and a cracking final round in the PGA

Surely 3 wins in Europe carries more weight

For me RCB needs a very good couple of days
		
Click to expand...

I think right now he is producing steady solid form , he is a very good Foursomes players - he seems like he is playing well 

But you could well be right and he is far from a shoe in


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Why do so many people see RCB as a shoe in? Not won a tourney this year, not really contended in a major, basically has a last year win and some decent WGC finishes and a cracking final round in the PGA

Surely 3 wins in Europe carries more weight

For me RCB needs a very good couple of days
		
Click to expand...


As I personally see him as a better golfer than Casey, Fitzpatrick and Poulter.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 2, 2018)

Most European Tour wins since the start of 2017:

Wallace - 4
Fleetwood - 3
Rahm - 3
Koepka - 3

Staking a pretty strong claim in front of Captain Bjorn. Don't envy him. Poulter's the only shoe-in. Then it's probably 3 from Stenson, Casey, Pieters, RCB, Wallace and Garcia. Very tough choices.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 2, 2018)

Stenson not making much of a case at the moment in the fedex ,currently +2 on the day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

Wallace has definitely laid down a marker but as Imurg has said, these are in smaller events and so stepping from those, to the cauldron of a RC is a big ask. I'm taking nothing away from what he's achieved but I simply feel this RC has come a tad too early for him and he'll need to keep performing well next season onwards and start winning and competing in the larger events. I have no idea what picks Bjorn will go for now as it's easy to make arguments and counter arguments for so many players. Personally given the top 8 we have, I'd definitely want to RC experience in there


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 2, 2018)

Wallace, Iâ€™d pick him, balls of steel.
Poulter, yes
Sergio, not a chance
Rafa CB, yes
Stensen, no injured.
Casey ,no, just doesnâ€™t do it for me
Fitz.  Yes just

Be interesting to see what TB opts for
Canâ€™t wait, think we have a cracking team whoever the picks are


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I donâ€™t think Casey is one of the definates - if looking at recent form can only be RCB

I think Casey will miss out - his form isnâ€™t really justifying being picked the same with Garcia but if going for expirence then Garcia over Casey

But if Wallace wins this it does show how something isnâ€™t right when someone wins twice on the ET in one year and be nowhere near

He is the guy on form so maybe he will be someone Bjorn looks at

Make that three wins in one year
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to think you are correct about Casey. But Iâ€™d still be very surprised if he misses out.

Wallace is interesting and not much spoken about him in terms of RC. But his wins have come at pretty weak events and he will still be well down the list, even with todayâ€™s win factored in.

Iâ€™m sure if Rafa, Knox, Poulter, Casey, Stenson etc had played his schedule theyâ€™d have done similar, or better.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well he is on form , thatâ€™s his third win of the year - he should be in by right.

He should easily be in the mix now
		
Click to expand...

But look at the fields he competed against in India, Germany and this week. I wouldn't argue against him getting the last pick, but that's more based on how much out of form some of the others are above him. And he is well below Fitzpatrick and Pepperill in terms of points, which is a measure of the ALL of the qualifying period.

BTW, you poo poo'd the idea of including Hatton 2 years ago who had had strong showings in several high profile tournaments in 2016. He hadn't won but he was worth a shout then. Wallace is just as much a question mark.

As it stands, my wild card picks would be Poulter, Stenson, RCB and Pieters. After that its Casey's prickliness for such an intense combative Ryder Cup that takes my eye.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 2, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wallace, Iâ€™d pick him, balls of steel.
Poulter, yes
Sergio, not a chance
Rafa CB, yes
Stensen, no injured.
Casey ,no, just doesnâ€™t do it for me
Fitz.  Yes just

Be interesting to see what TB opts for
Canâ€™t wait, think we have a cracking team whoever the picks are
		
Click to expand...

There is no way can you assess if Stenson can play or not. He is playing this week in Boston, so heâ€™s not exactly lame. Iâ€™m sure Stenson will know and BjÃ¸rn will trust him to give him an honest assessment.

He is a former Open champion and vastly experinced and able Ryder Cup player. Iâ€™d certainly rather have him over some of the others in the mix.

Obviously depends on BjÃ¸rn and if he feels he can have a strategy that maybe involves Stenson playing only 3 matches, which isnâ€™t a daft strategy necessarily.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 2, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			There is no way can you assess if Stenson can play or not. He is playing this week in Boston, so heâ€™s not exactly lame. Iâ€™m sure Stenson will know and BjÃ¸rn will trust him to give him an honest assessment.

He is a former Open champion and vastly experinced and able Ryder Cup player. Iâ€™d certainly rather have him over some of the others in the mix.

Obviously depends on BjÃ¸rn and if he feels he can have a strategy that maybe involves Stenson playing only 3 matches, which isnâ€™t a daft strategy necessarily.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the injury has affected him, heâ€™s off the pace , if he was fit, then yes, 
In the RC , things can change, picking someone for a 3 match strategy could go belly up and he needs to be fit enough to do whatever TB demands


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 2, 2018)

I agree Stenson will decide if he's playing. Bjorn will give him the option and accept what Stenson tells him with regard to his fitness. 

Casey as much as I'm not a huge fan I think the fact that Bjorn approached him and asked him to re-join the European Tour speaks volumes. 

As I said previously RCB is the one stick on for me. 

That leaves Poulter and Wallace and I think we all know who wins that battle since Poulter thinks he's some sort of modern day Monty although he couldn't lace Monty's boots.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes but the injury has affected him, heâ€™s off the pace , if he was fit, then yes,
In the RC , things can change, picking someone for a 3 match strategy could go belly up and he needs to be fit enough to do whatever TB demands
		
Click to expand...

The main reason he's so far down the pecking order is his short game and putting.
He's ranked 1st in driving accuracy and GiR on the PGA this year. The elbow injury isn't hindering that.
I'd suggest he would only need a few more putts to drop and he'd be there.


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 2, 2018)

IMHO the 4 picks should be

Wallace
Rafa CB
Fitzpatrick 
Poulter

Wallace is in form and has the minerals, 3 wins in a season.
Rafa is also in form and just missed qualification.
Fitzpatrick also in form, gave it a great go this week. Steady foursomes player.
Poulter, win in US this year, decent recent form and, well, it's Poulter and the RC.

Personally wouldn't pick Casey purely on his past stance of not being bothered about ET membership and thus RC eligibility, shows what it means to him.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 2, 2018)

Not forgetting Fitzpatrick was dreadful in the last Ryder Cup.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2018)

Few mentions of Knox. Comfortable on the US PGA and got a lot of qualifying points in the bag. Maybe a better shout than some of the rookie nearly men.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 2, 2018)

Heâ€™s got to pick Wallace after than win today, and the season heâ€™s had, surely? I think Poulter will get a pick, as will Stenson if he says heâ€™s fit enough, I canâ€™t see Garcia being anywhere close - that leaves the last pick between RCB and Casey, neither have set the world on fire the last few weeks, so itâ€™ll be down to who Bjorn thinks will be better suited to the Team.

If I was Bjorn, I want Stenson to confirm heâ€™s fit enough to play, the last thing you want is to carry an injured player, if heâ€™s not fit enough Iâ€™d take Casey and RCB.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 2, 2018)

Casey gives a very strange answer when asked on Sky about the Ryder Cup. 

Basically spends his answer talking about the Fed Ex cup and how his focus is locking up a place at the Tour championship. 

 And then at the end says â€˜I obviously want to be a part of the Ryder Cupâ€™.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 2, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Few mentions of Knox. Comfortable on the US PGA and got a lot of qualifying points in the bag. Maybe a better shout than some of the rookie nearly men.
		
Click to expand...

Knox is a funny one, he goes under the radar, and with a win at the Irish, and his 2nd in Paris, youâ€™d think heâ€™d be right in the mix, but he doesnâ€™t seem to be discussed much.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 2, 2018)

Imurg said:



			But they've been relatively minor events with relatively weak fields and smallish purses so fewer points.
He's still played well and is a great prospect for the future but not this time.
		
Click to expand...

Cant see him in the picture at all. You have to see the level of fields he is competing against to put value on the wins. RCB is playing, if not exactly pushing for the top, nevertheless against the best so the level that will be encountered in the RC.

RCB a cert for me.
Poults probably. Casey probably also.
Stenson unless any injury concerns.

I think I would go for Knox as the only other one to really be in Bjorn's mind even though he will have to name check Wallace in the announcement to soften the blow (such a hard decision, one for the future, three time winner shows the level of competition for places, how strong the team is, etc).


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 2, 2018)

Wallace is still miles down the list, despite the wins.

Ok, heâ€™s in a bit of form but doesnâ€™t mean he can live with DJ, Reed, Koepka, Tiger, Bryson etc. Itâ€™s a different level from what heâ€™s been playing against most weeks in Europe.

Not saying he wouldnâ€™t be able to contribute, just putting his performances into context.

Knox, RCB, Fitzpatrick, Pepperell all ahead of him in Euro list plus Casey, Poulter, Garcia ahead of him on the world list. Stenson about level with him on both.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 3, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Wallace is still miles down the list, despite the wins.

Ok, heâ€™s in a bit of form but doesnâ€™t mean he can live with DJ, Reed, Koepka, Tiger, Bryson etc. Itâ€™s a different level from what heâ€™s been playing against most weeks in Europe.

Not saying he wouldnâ€™t be able to contribute, just putting his performances into context.

Knox, RCB, Fitzpatrick, Pepperell all ahead of him in Euro list plus Casey, Poulter, Garcia ahead of him on the world list. Stenson about level with him on both.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s my view. 3 wins is amazing and you can only beat who is in front of you. But to have 3 wins and be that far down proves the quality of the field must have been very low


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2018)

I'll guess at Poulter, Stenson, Garcia & either one of Pieters/Casey (can't quite decide on a guess for that last spot) Ok I'm gonna go with Casey for final spot


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Some other stats on Matt Wallace. 

Wallace is 17th on the Race 2 Dubai - having played 22 events. Everyone ahead of him has played fewer events, including Knox (8th on 7 events), Rafa (10th on 16 events) and Pepperell (15th on 17 events). 

There is no one inside the top 50 who has played more than 22 (one other guy on 22) with the average probably being around the 15 / 16 mark. 

For me, that's further vindication that Wallace is not yet an outstanding player, and there are far better options. He looks like the type of guy who, when he is on it - he can do well, but there's a lot of mediocrity in there through the season with only 1 other top 10 (next to the 3 wins) over the 22 events.

How do you pick Wallace (17th on 22 events) and not Knox (8th on 7 events) who finished 2nd in Paris? There's a big big difference in golfing ability there, if you ask me.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2018)

Lets not forget that the qualifying period isn't just for 3 comp wins. It runs for quite a while. Why set up a qualifying period and then totally ignore it when it comes to the wild cards. At least use it to gauge who should be looked at. And in doing so I wouldn't say yes to Wallace ahead of Fitzpatrick or Pepperell.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 3, 2018)

Slab said:



			I'll guess at Poulter, Stenson, Garcia & either one of Pieters/Casey (can't quite decide on a guess for that last spot) Ok I'm gonna go with Casey for final spot
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ This with Pieters over Casey


----------



## bernix (Sep 3, 2018)

unlike the american side where the WCs are quite obvious no european player who is not automatically qualified has really forced himself on the team. personally i'd go for
Pouter, Rafa, Pieters and Knox with Casey just missing out


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			^^^^^ This with Pieters over Casey
		
Click to expand...

Yeah for Garcia I just wonder why he didn't play at the weekend so my thinking is that its absolutely plausible that he (& Stenson) already know if theyâ€™re in. 
That would mean itâ€™s already decided if itâ€™s a yes or no for him and for me the balance has to fall on a yes (why say a definitive no to him last week if Garcia could still have played/won at the weekend) and surely if he was still undecided last week Bjorn wouldâ€™ve said to him, play this one and show me where you are

(probably totally off the mark but its fun to surmise)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Lets not forget that the qualifying period isn't just for 3 comp wins. It runs for quite a while. Why set up a qualifying period and then totally ignore it when it comes to the wild cards. At least use it to gauge who should be looked at. And in doing so I wouldn't say yes to Wallace ahead of Fitzpatrick or Pepperell.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because that is the point of wild cards.

Enabling the Captain to select players who might be showing form at the right time.

Otherwise it would be a  case of just naming the top 12 on the rankings and that could include those that started the qualifying period well but are now out of form.

Personally I would  be OK with Wallace being named. He certainly seems to have something about him rather than just being a journeyman which, I am afraid, is how I see the likes of Knox, Pepperell and Fitzpatrick.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 3, 2018)

I think having 4 wild cards is bad for the team in the long run.

Means some of the top guys don't have to bust themselves to qualify as they will have a good chance of a pick.
And makes it more difficult for rookies to qualify, meaning every so often you will get a team with a LOT of rookies in it.

I guess the Fed Ex cup kinda skews things as it seems that guys are just not pulling out of that event under any circumstances to play some Euro events at this stage in the season. also doesn't help that the Czech Open and the Made in Denmark aren't exactly big events - but I guess ET are deciding not to bother competing with the big bucks and are leaving their marquee events as the Rolex events early in the season, before the Open and at the end of the season. 

I heard Rafa saying that if he'd been exempt for the top 70 event on the Fed Ex cup, he would have played in Denmark. Which maybe is a white lie, but shows that he doesn't really feel a lot of pressure to change his schedule and everyone is pretty much following the money. If it had been 2 picks and Rafa had only needed a few thousand Euros to make the team, then it may have been a different decision.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Iâ€™d love to see the picks as the following

Pieters
Poulter
Stenson
RCB

Garcia is so out of form since he changed to Callaway. custom fit that lol

Casey is a choker so no ta


----------



## JPLon (Sep 3, 2018)

Poulter
RCB
Pieters
Casey 

for me..in that order. That said I wouldn't have any issues with Stenson getting the pick ahead of Casey


----------



## UlyssesSky (Sep 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d love to see the picks as the following

Pieters
Poulter
Stenson
RCB
		
Click to expand...

+1 for that line-up

If Stenson can't play it's either Knox or Casey.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Folks, I would be absolutely amazed if Garcia is picked. 

If he was keen to play he would 100% have played in Denmark last week. He was hitting the ball well enough at Wyndham and got to double figures under par, so would surely have felt confident about going to Denmark with a weakish field and having a good week.

I actually reckon it is likely Bjorn would have asked him if he was playing in Denmark and he has told Bjorn he doesn't want a pick and is going to have time off to spend with his family and work on his game prior to Turkey / SA / Dubai.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

I certainly wouldnâ€™t even start to rule out Garcia yet - the guy knows when to raise his game for the RC and has done , he is player that fits in well with anyone when playing any team format - if Garcia is striking the ball well then I would have him in the team over any of the picks bar Stenson. Itâ€™s possible that he knows he already has a pick and is just concentrating on finding the right level of ball striking. Bjorn is going to be very tempted to pick him


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I certainly wouldnâ€™t even start to rule out Garcia yet - the guy knows when to raise his game for the RC and has done , he is player that fits in well with anyone when playing any team format - if Garcia is striking the ball well then I would have him in the team over any of the picks bar Stenson. Itâ€™s possible that he knows he already has a pick and is just concentrating on finding the right level of ball striking. Bjorn is going to be very tempted to pick him
		
Click to expand...

He couldnâ€™t even raise his game for the majors this year

Look at tiger. Has been alright in parts but come major weekends he upped his game. Top 10 in last 2

Come major weekends for Garcia he missed the cut in all 4 of them!


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I certainly wouldnâ€™t even start to rule out Garcia yet - the guy knows when to raise his game for the RC and has done , he is player that fits in well with anyone when playing any team format - if Garcia is striking the ball well then I would have him in the team over any of the picks bar Stenson. Itâ€™s possible that he knows he already has a pick and is just concentrating on finding the right level of ball striking. Bjorn is going to be very tempted to pick him
		
Click to expand...

Any time I've seen footage from a previous RC I think Garcia has to be there. But I think we know that the Ryder Cup is not the place to be if you haven't played well and really his form has been dreadful this year, I'm amazed he is as high up any of the rankings as he is. 

Sure, the guy is due a pick (I think he has qualified on merit for all of his events and never needed a pick) but if he really wanted one he would surely have played Denmark.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			He couldnâ€™t even raise his game for the majors this year

Look at tiger. Has been alright in parts but come major weekends he upped his game. Top 10 in last 2

Come major weekends for Garcia he missed the cut in all 4 of them!
		
Click to expand...

The majors arenâ€™t the Ryder Cup - you only have to look at any Ryder Cup highlights and you see the impact of Garcia in those - this is I think the first time he would be looking at a Captains pick having qualified for all bar one since 99 I believe. He actually isnâ€™t that far from the auto picks because it wasnâ€™t long ago he was winning a major and others comps all over the world. 

I would not be surprised if Garcia got a pick.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

Garcia has been pants for a long time. Definitely shouldn't be picked. I mean, it wouldn't shock me if he was, but it would be on name only which I think is wrong.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2018)

Wasn't it said last time that too many of the players were off form...?
Sergio has had one top 10 since the Masters, admittedly it was in France but even so....
Showing no form sk, purely on that, impossible to justify a pick.
You don't just find your game after playing like a drain for 6 months.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 3, 2018)

If it was me,

*Stenson* will be picked, as a partner for Rose.
*Poulter*, not a guy I like at all, but from being on the precipice he's fought back and whilst forms not excellent I think he's done enough over the season.
*Knox*, bit of an unknown quantity but a guy the USA know about, decent pedigree and less of a risk that some others.  Can't imagine DJ being too vexed about Wallace or Peperell for example, but at least Knox gives them some food for thought.

And then it's either *Casey* or *Pieters* for me - the latter because I imagine Rory may feel that could be a good partnership; and the former because I think he's less of a risk than the others.  At a push I'd go for Pieters.  Because Casey is not that likeable.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 3, 2018)

rksquire said:



			If it was me,

*Stenson* will be picked, as a partner for Rose.
*Poulter*, not a guy I like at all, but from being on the precipice he's fought back and whilst forms not excellent I think he's done enough over the season.
*Knox*, bit of an unknown quantity but a guy the USA know about, decent pedigree and less of a risk that some others.  Can't imagine DJ being too vexed about Wallace or Peperell for example, but at least Knox gives them some food for thought.

And then it's either *Casey* or *Pieters* for me - the latter because I imagine Rory may feel that could be a good partnership; and the former because I think he's less of a risk than the others.  At a push I'd go for Pieters.  Because Casey is not that likeable.
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine that the American players would be bothered by the prospect of facing Knox.

I fear that this could be one Ryder Cup too far for Poulter, also feel that Garcia is too far out of form. 

Would like to think I am wrong in each case but nagging doubt persists.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 3, 2018)

rksquire said:



			If it was me,

*Stenson* will be picked, as a partner for Rose.
*Poulter*, not a guy I like at all, but from being on the precipice he's fought back and whilst forms not excellent I think he's done enough over the season.
*Knox*, bit of an unknown quantity but a guy the USA know about, decent pedigree and less of a risk that some others.  Can't imagine DJ being too vexed about Wallace or Peperell for example, but at least Knox gives them some food for thought.

And then it's either *Casey* or *Pieters* for me - the latter because I imagine Rory may feel that could be a good partnership; and the former because I think he's less of a risk than the others.  At a push I'd go for Pieters.  Because Casey is not that likeable.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Pieters interviewed after conclusion of Made in Denmark - he looked as if he knew that he wouldn't be at the Ryder Cup. 

I think with a guy so far back, he'd have to be absolutely smoking it to get a pick. Which he obviously wasn't.


----------



## fundy (Sep 3, 2018)

RCB in danger of making this even more interesting. Got himself in contention with 9 to go, albeit that is one mighty congested leaderboard!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2018)

Go RCB. Would like to see him in Paris.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2018)

Sergio has been poor in majors. The RC is as intense if not more so and if he can't make the cut in any shouldn't be there. Interesting that some think its a RC too much for Poults. Not sure I agree


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sergio has been poor in majors. The RC is as intense if not more so and if he can't make the cut in any shouldn't be there. Interesting that some think its a RC too much for Poults. Not sure I agree
		
Click to expand...

Poulter the postman always delivers in the Ryder cup

Garcia is more like Hermes .. attempts a delivery 3 times (all of them into the pond at Augusta) and returns the parcel back to the depot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Poulter the postman always delivers in the Ryder cup

Garcia is more like Hermes .. attempts a delivery 3 times (all of them into the pond at Augusta) and returns the parcel back to the depot
		
Click to expand...

What a Classless statement and completely ignorant to Garcias record as a Ryder Cup player

He may well have not had the best last couple of months but he is still a outstanding golfer who has won this year and played well in WGC and last year was winning a major plus other events around the world 

If Garcia did get picked then i have no doubt he would give every single ounce of himself towards the Ryder Cup - he embodies everything there is about it just like Seve and Olly did before him. You will never be able to understate that mans impact in the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2018)

RCB all but guaranteed his spot with this performance. That means:

Poulter
RCB
Stenson

are locks I think leaving the last spot between Pieters, Casey, Sergio and Wallace. Think Bjorn will go Pieters thanks to Rors influence but we'll see. Either way we're looking strong!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a Classless statement and completely ignorant to Garcias record as a Ryder Cup player

He may well have not had the best last couple of months but he is still a outstanding golfer who has won this year and played well in WGC and last year was winning a major plus other events around the world

If Garcia did get picked then i have no doubt he would give every single ounce of himself towards the Ryder Cup - he embodies everything there is about it just like Seve and Olly did before him. You will never be able to understate that mans impact in the Ryder Cup.
		
Click to expand...

God you really are boring. Bet youâ€™re so much fun to play a round with...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

We canâ€™t hold onto past performances 

We did that with Westwood and kaymer and they were slated last time

Letâ€™s not make that mistake with Garcia this time around


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			We canâ€™t hold onto past performances

We did that with Westwood and kaymer and they were slated last time

Letâ€™s not make that mistake with Garcia this time around
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. If we're really choosing people on their performance 2 years ago, why not 10 years ago and pick Monty? Its like saying Chelsea won the Premier League 2 years ago, they'll win it again this year. That sort of argument lacks intelligence.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			We canâ€™t hold onto past performances

We did that with Westwood and kaymer and they were slated last time

Letâ€™s not make that mistake with Garcia this time around
		
Click to expand...

No one is holding onto past performances and suggesting Garcia should get a pick because of what he has done BUT if Bjorn does pick i can see why he has done. Garcia is still up there in the rankings and but he hasnt had the greatest past couple of months but he has played well round the course - so dont think he should be written off just yet - its not like Garcia has gone years without winning


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one is holding onto past performances and suggesting Garcia should get a pick because of what he has done BUT if Bjorn does pick i can see why he has done. Garcia is still up there in the rankings and but he hasnt had the greatest past couple of months but he has played well round the course - so dont think he should be written off just yet - its not like Garcia has gone years without winning
		
Click to expand...

He has gone an entire year hasnâ€™t he? Also since he switched equipment he has been poor. Could be winning the masters and the pressure to kick on or whatever . Dress it up how you want the bloke has been poor and wonâ€™t suddenly kick on end of the month


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			He has gone an entire year hasnâ€™t he? Also since he switched equipment he has been poor. Could be winning the masters and the pressure to kick on or whatever . Dress it up how you want the bloke has been poor and wonâ€™t suddenly kick on end of the month
		
Click to expand...

No he hasnt gone an entire year he has won this year as well as a number of high finishes in the WGC and PGA Tour Events - and also on the ET - the guy is still in the top 30 in the world. He has had a poor 8 weeks - you make it sounds like he is gone


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No he hasnt gone an entire year he has won this year as well as a number of high finishes in the WGC and PGA Tour Events - and also on the ET - the guy is still in the top 30 in the world. He has had a poor 8 weeks - you make it sounds like he is gone
		
Click to expand...

Missing the cut at every single major this year is not a poor 8 weeks.. itâ€™s a poor season


----------



## PieMan (Sep 3, 2018)

Garcia
Stenson
RCB
Pieters

Poulter makes it as Vice Captain.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 3, 2018)

Why  are so many suggesting Pieters?

No real current form, way down the lists on both World and European points. 

Yes he was a star two years ago but he was performing on Tour at that time. Seen nothing to suggest that he would be likely to repeat  that performance. 

Certainly several that would be far less of a punt.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 3, 2018)

Garcia has had 3 top 10 finishes in the U.S., 2 of which were in WGC events and one of those top 10's was in the WGC matchplay, tied 9th along with a load of others tied 9th. His highest place was 4th in the Valspar, and he's not won a tournament.

He's played 12 times on the European Tour, and not won a tournament.

He's 39th on the Race to Dubai, from those 12 appearances, and Knox is 8th with only 7 appearances. 

I'll be disappointed if he does get a pick.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Why  are so many suggesting Pieters?

No real current form, way down the lists on both World and European points.

Yes he was a star two years ago but he was performing on Tour at that time. Seen nothing to suggest that he would be likely to repeat  that performance.

Certainly several that would be far less of a punt.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s mainly of his ability and the way he gelled with McIlroy 

But after seeing him at the recent event I think he has been given the word he is missing out 

Think itâ€™s down to two for the fourth spot - Casey and Garcia


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2018)

RCB melt downnon 18.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s mainly of his ability and the way he gelled with McIlroy

But after seeing him at the recent event I think he has been given the word he is missing out

Think itâ€™s down to two for the fourth spot - Casey and Garcia
		
Click to expand...

I hope you  are right about him missing out.

Little over the two years since the last RC to merit a selection .

Reminds me of Dubuisson.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I hope you  are right about him missing out.

Little over the two years since the last RC to merit a selection .

Reminds me of Dubuisson.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is going to come back again and play RC - he got a lot of attention after the last one and maybe that affected him - certainly has the ability so can see him playing RC again


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I hope you  are right about him missing out.

Little over the two years since the last RC to merit a selection .

Reminds me of Dubuisson.
		
Click to expand...

Except Dubuisson didn't go 4-1 in the RC, and completely fell of the face of the earth in the build up to the next one. Pieters hasn't missed a cut since May, had a Top 30 at The Open, a T6 at the PGA, he's 22nd on the R2D with 5 Top 10's and only 1 missed cut. he's in very decent form without having that big win. Dubuisson in the build up to 2016 had 7 missed cuts and a WD, hardly similar. 

His record this season isn't what should get him in the team though, it's his performance at the last RC. He was our star player, went 4-0 after getting stuck with Westwood on the first morning and formed a superb partnership with Rory. He's a brilliant Matchplay player and in a team with a number of rookies having someone that has performed so well, so recently in a Ryder Cup has to be a positive. I don't expect him to get picked, but he'd be in my team.

DeChambeau brilliant again last night, he's going to be a threat in France without doubt. The US team now picks itself I believe:

DeChambeau
Tiger
Phil
Finau

Kuchar will then take Tiger's VC spot. Would be amazed if that's not the team they go with.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm sure I can recall people on here hoping that BdC goes as he is mentally fragile. Hhhmmmmmm.

I saw a little of the golf last night and the only fragile one was Hatton doing his usual childish stomp and blame the greens when he missed a putt.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			RCB all but guaranteed his spot with this performance. That means:

Poulter
RCB
Stenson

are locks I think leaving the last spot between Pieters, Casey, Sergio and Wallace. Think Bjorn will go Pieters thanks to Rors influence but we'll see. Either way we're looking strong!
		
Click to expand...

Utter nonsense. What influence does Rory have over Bjorn and his decision making? Casey was persuaded to re-join the European Tour by Bjorn does that mean I can make a rash statement that Casey is going to get a pick due to his friendship with the captain?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 4, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Why  are so many suggesting Pieters?

No real current form, way down the lists on both World and European points.

Yes he was a star two years ago but he was performing on Tour at that time. Seen nothing to suggest that he would be likely to repeat  that performance.

Certainly several that would be far less of a punt.
		
Click to expand...

Agree Pieters has zero chance of a pick in my opinion!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Except Dubuisson didn't go 4-1 in the RC, and completely fell of the face of the earth in the build up to the next one. Pieters hasn't missed a cut since May, had a Top 30 at The Open, a T6 at the PGA, he's 22nd on the R2D with 5 Top 10's and only 1 missed cut. he's in very decent form without having that big win. Dubuisson in the build up to 2016 had 7 missed cuts and a WD, hardly similar.

*His record this season isn't what should get him in the team though, it's his performance at the last RC. He was our star player, went 4-0 after getting stuck with Westwood on the first morning and formed a superb partnership with Rory. He's a brilliant Matchplay player and in a team with a number of rookies having someone that has performed so well, so recently in a Ryder Cup has to be a positive. *I don't expect him to get picked, but he'd be in my team.

DeChambeau brilliant again last night, he's going to be a threat in France without doubt. The US team now picks itself I believe:

DeChambeau
Tiger
Phil
Finau

Kuchar will then take Tiger's VC spot. Would be amazed if that's not the team they go with.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if Pieters is to get a pick it should be based on whatâ€™s happening right now , just like Garcia is being dismissed on recent form and his RC record isnâ€™t getting him into the team then what Pieters did two years ago shouldnâ€™t get him into the team - and I also expect McIlroy what be pushing him either way - Bjorn will be looking to his vice captains for that , Rory can play and forge a partnership with any of the guys.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Missing the cut at every single major this year is not a poor 8 weeks..* itâ€™s a poor season*

Click to expand...

Agree with that. Garcia shouldn't anywhere near.

I'd take Poulter, RCB, Stenson (if fit), and probably Wallace based on form. If Stenson's not fit then Pieters, Knox or Casey could go I suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Except Dubuisson didn't go 4-1 in the RC, and completely fell of the face of the earth in the build up to the next one. Pieters hasn't missed a cut since May, had a Top 30 at The Open, a T6 at the PGA, he's 22nd on the R2D with 5 Top 10's and only 1 missed cut. he's in very decent form without having that big win. Dubuisson in the build up to 2016 had 7 missed cuts and a WD, hardly similar.

His record this season isn't what should get him in the team though, it's his performance at the last RC. He was our star player, went 4-0 after getting stuck with Westwood on the first morning and formed a superb partnership with Rory. He's a brilliant Matchplay player and in a team with a number of rookies having someone that has performed so well, so recently in a Ryder Cup has to be a positive. I don't expect him to get picked, but he'd be in my team.
		
Click to expand...

Dubuisson was, I believe, 2.5 out of 3 in 2014 so comparable to Pieters but that is irrelevant. 

Current form is what counts and Pieters form has not been good enough. 

I also struggle to see how claims can be made that any player is brilliant at match play when not enough of it is played to enable a judgement to be made.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Utter nonsense. What influence does Rory have over Bjorn and his decision making? Casey was persuaded to re-join the European Tour by Bjorn does that mean I can make a rash statement that Casey is going to get a pick due to his friendship with the captain?
		
Click to expand...

You don't think senior players within the team have an influence on who the captains picks are?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			You don't think senior players within the team have an influence on who the captains picks are?
		
Click to expand...

Why would they - he has picked 4 Vice Captain for that , the senior players playing will be concentrating on playing. He may ask but he wonâ€™t be influenced- Bjorn is his own man and a strong one at that


----------



## Curls (Sep 4, 2018)

Matt Fitzpatrick is surely in the conversation? He had a mare last time but 

1. He's not a rookie
2. Currently sits in place 11 - however
3. He's less than Â£300k behind Knox in position 9. He's off to Crans this weekend where I'll be a monkeys uncle if he doesn't do well (if not win). A couple of good weeks and he's a lock imo.

He's 9/1 with paddy Power to make the team as it stands, which I think is mental. 

Henrik is carrying an injury and may not be fully fit, you can't carry someone carrying a knock.
Casey is a bottlejob who only just put his name in the hat, so won't be seen as RC loyal in my book
Garcia is way off form. Yes form is temporary but unless he shows something soon I can't see how he'd make it
Poulter was out of form last time around and didn't play well imo
Rafa played well last time and is in form - he'd be a pick for me as it stands but 3 weeks is a long time in golf.
Pieters isn't really firing, again, 3 weeks to show up

In light of the above saying Matt has a 9/1 shot of making the team (probably just cos he didn't play well last time) is very, very good odds....


----------



## Slab (Sep 4, 2018)

Curls said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick is surely in the conversation? He had a mare last time but

1. He's not a rookie
2. Currently sits in place 11 - however
3. He's less than Â£300k behind Knox in position 9. *He's off to Crans this weekend where I'll be a monkeys uncle if he doesn't do well (if not win). A couple of good weeks and he's a lock imo.*

He's 9/1 with paddy Power to make the team as it stands, which I think is mental.

Henrik is carrying an injury and may not be fully fit, you can't carry someone carrying a knock.
Casey is a bottlejob who only just put his name in the hat, so won't be seen as RC loyal in my book
Garcia is way off form. Yes form is temporary but unless he shows something soon I can't see how he'd make it
Poulter was out of form last time around and didn't play well imo
Rafa played well last time and is in form - he'd be a pick for me as it stands but 3 weeks is a long time in golf.
Pieters isn't really firing, again, 3 weeks to show up

In light of the above saying Matt has a 9/1 shot of making the team (probably just cos he didn't play well last time) is very, very good odds....
		
Click to expand...

Captains picks get locked in tomorrow I think


----------



## Curls (Sep 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Captains picks get locked in tomorrow I think
		
Click to expand...

There is that.

I'm an idiot


----------



## ge12 (Sep 4, 2018)

My picks would be Poulter, RCB, Casey and Stenson providing he is fit.

I know lots of people don't particularly like Casey but he has 3 top 5 finishes including a win on the PGA Tour this year and is 17th in the Fed Ex Cup, plus has shown in the past he is a good match player and his solid all round game means he could surely be used in both fourballs and foursomes. 

You won't find a bigger Garcia fan than me but I don't think he should be included, missing the cut in all 4 majors is a pretty damning statistic and doesn't indicate to me he will be able to raise his game sufficiently, it reminds me of how he was in 2010.

I wouldn't pick Fitzpatrick, I like him as a player but I'm not sure he is deserving of a pick based on his form over the season plus his record at the last Ryder cup, although to be fair to him I don't think he was given a fair chance last time round.

It is too early for Wallace, 3 wins is great but the fact he has 3 wins and still isn't in the automatic qualifiers reinforces the relatively weak fields of the events he has won. He is young and I have no doubt his time will come.

I would be tempted to pick Pieters and wouldn't be overly disappointing if he was picked instead of Casey or Stenson if he is not fit. I think he has been solid yet unspectacular really since the last Ryder Cup, he has shown to be a good foil for Rory which is a bonus but I don't think that should be enough to bump him in front of one of the others.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

Well it seems like the talk is these are the four picks 

Stenson
Poulter
Casey
Garcia 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....yder-cup-wildcard-ahead-ofrafael-cabrera/amp/


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it seems like the talk is these are the four picks

Stenson
Poulter
Casey
Garcia

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....yder-cup-wildcard-ahead-ofrafael-cabrera/amp/

Click to expand...

As it should be in mt Opinion

This â€˜wallaceâ€™ based on form narrative is crazy. Heâ€™s had 3 wins in low key events and only one other top 10 all season. Since his win in China heâ€™s missed 7 of 15 cuts!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			As it should be in mt Opinion

This â€˜wallaceâ€™ based on form narrative is crazy. Heâ€™s had 3 wins in low key events and only one other top 10 all season. Since his win in China heâ€™s missed 7 of 15 cuts!
		
Click to expand...

Wallace isnt the one i would take 

For me it would be Pieters or RCB instead of Casey 

But if those are the four picked then i dont have an issue with it - going to be some cracking pairings 

But i predict the doom and gloom will appear because Garcia maybe going


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			As it should be in mt Opinion

This â€˜wallaceâ€™ based on form narrative is crazy. Heâ€™s had 3 wins in low key events and only one other top 10 all season. Since his win in China heâ€™s missed 7 of 15 cuts!
		
Click to expand...

Hardly conclusive based on one article sourced  via google. I doubt Casey will be a pick, although Stenson, Poulter and Garcia would bring experience I'm not sure they are really playing that great. Pieters or RCB would be better choices. It'll be intriguing to see where Bjorn goes


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hardly conclusive based on one article sourced  via google. *I doubt Casey will be a pick, *although Stenson, Poulter and Garcia would bring experience I'm not sure they are really playing that great. Pieters or RCB would be better choices. It'll be intriguing to see where Bjorn goes
		
Click to expand...

You can bet 10/1 he'll miss out on Betfair, the only problem Homie is youve jinxed your selection


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hardly conclusive based on one article sourced  via google. I doubt Casey will be a pick, although Stenson, Poulter and Garcia would bring experience I'm not sure they are really playing that great. Pieters or RCB would be better choices. It'll be intriguing to see where Bjorn goes
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t see how Casey canâ€™t be a pick to be honest. Heâ€™s 16th in the world. Has won this year, has 6 top 10s and a shed load of top 20s.

Bjorn was also the one to convince Casey to take up his european tour card again.

That article isnâ€™t sourced through google. Itâ€™s a telegraph article written by James Corrigan, one of the more respected sports journalists in the country. Iâ€™m not sure the telegraph would let him publish the article unless they were fairly confident


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2018)

My surprise, if this is correct, is that Bjorn is a big European Tour man and these 4 are US based players. I expected him to lean more towards players from the European Tour, partly to back up and promote the tour.


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My surprise, if this is correct, is that Bjorn is a big European Tour man and these 4 are US based players. I expected him to lean more towards players from the European Tour, partly to back up and promote the tour.
		
Click to expand...

25 years or so since we lost at home. Think Bjorn is most concerned with not being the captain who changes that against what has to be (at least on paper) one of the strongest US team for many a year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I donâ€™t see how Casey canâ€™t be a pick to be honest. Heâ€™s 16th in the world. Has won this year, has 6 top 10s and a shed load of top 20s.

Bjorn was also the one to convince Casey to take up his european tour card again.

That article isnâ€™t sourced through google. Itâ€™s a telegraph article written by James Corrigan, one of the more respected sports journalists in the country. Iâ€™m not sure the telegraph would let him publish the article unless they were fairly confident
		
Click to expand...

But only one article nonetheless and I'm questioning how this should be taken as read and why they go so strong on Garcia. I can see the Casey argument and the Bjorn convincing Casey about the ET card is a compelling argument. However, players have a long memory and his divisive attitude at his last RC must be a cause for concern too.


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 4, 2018)

Can't believe people think Garcia should be in the Ryder cup this year his game is soo far off it'd be a slap in the face to anybody else if he was picked. He does have experience and is a great player but his form is just not there at the moment and he shouldn't be picked. Darren Clarke made this mistake last time by picking Westwood. Russell Knox should have been in last time and also this year aswell as Casey, two players who would run rings round Garcia at the minute


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 4, 2018)

Stensons coach has said he is fully fit and expects he will get a pick and also that there will be no rookie picks. 

I think the only decision Bjorn has to make is between Garcia and RCB. Poults and Casey have been locks for a long time. 

Rafa for me personally by a long way.


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 4, 2018)

If Bjorn picks players based on whether they mostly support the European tour or the pga tour he shouldn't be captain in my opinion. The players who have the best chance to win the matches should be picked and that's it. Who cares whether they stay in the states or not


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 4, 2018)

I am surprised about Sergio.

Ok, so he showed a bit of form at the Wyndham and ultimately he has earned a pick if he really wanted one (never had a pick thus far) but with him not even playing in the Czech Open or in Denmark, I thought he had given up. But perhaps he had been given the nod and felt there was nothing to gain from playing last week, only doubt if he turned up and played poorly.

Rafa very harshly done by. Played well since the PGA and has been getting decent finishes every week. Certainly a main in form and I feel he would be likely to contribute more to the team than Sergio, from a golfing point of view.


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 4, 2018)

Sergio should not be in the team end of he has done nothing this year, there are players in better for and more deserving of a spot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Sergio should not be in the team end of he has done nothing this year, there are players in better for and more deserving of a spot
		
Click to expand...

I agree. RCB has done more. I wonder if Stenson's coach knows something or giving a press soundbite. There must be arguments for a number of other players way ahead of Garcia in the pecking order and would Garcia want to go as a pick and on current form?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2018)

Poulter - you need an inspiration on field as well as off it, if Poulter was a VC, then I would not play him... 2yrs time defo a VC
Casey - does not get the job often enough when leading or close to it, but he's still a great player compared to the rest of the choices on available.
Stenson - I still feel he can be a winner, and won't be intimidated by the yanks... ice man...
Love to have Garcia, but I would want to speak to him and ask him if he is mentally ready - see/hear his reaction then decide if he's in or not.. if not then
Olsen...


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 4, 2018)

If Garcia gets picked for the team and Knox gets overlooked again I will gladly watch the U.S. boys win in paris


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Poulter - you need an inspiration on field as well as off it, if Poulter was a VC, then I would not play him... 2yrs time defo a VC
Casey - does not get the job often enough when leading or close to it, but he's still a great player compared to the rest of the choices on available.
Stenson - I still feel he can be a winner, and won't be intimidated by the yanks... ice man...
Love to have Garcia, but I would want to speak to him and ask him if he is mentally ready - see/hear his reaction then decide if he's in or not.. if not then
Olsen...
		
Click to expand...

Olesen got the 8th place guaranteed spot


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 4, 2018)

think the septics will turn the Europeans over no matter who is picked.  To be no nest would prefer the Ryder Cup to be as it was Septics v GB & I.  Donâ€™t really feel European


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But only one article nonetheless and I'm questioning how this should be taken as read and why they go so strong on Garcia. I can see the Casey argument and the Bjorn convincing Casey about the ET card is a compelling argument. However, players have a long memory and his divisive attitude at his last RC must be a cause for concern too.
		
Click to expand...

In what way was Casey's attitude in 2008 divisive ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

Furyk goes with Woods, Mickleson and DeChambeau as his first three - not a surprise.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Olesen got the 8th place guaranteed spot
		
Click to expand...

Ah missed that, then it would have to be Rafa if Garcia fails my mental test


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Furyk goes with Woods, Mickleson and DeChambeau as his first three - not a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

just been watching the press conference.. seeing the captains picks, and with the automatics, you'd have to say Americans have the strongest line up I've not seen since... it does look like its gonna be a ding dong of a battle this year...


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 4, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			If Garcia gets picked for the team and Knox gets overlooked again I will gladly watch the U.S. boys win in paris
		
Click to expand...

You seriously think Knox deserves a pick? Look at his performances this year. Prior to having 2 good weeks in paris and Ireland he was 113th in world. Since then he hasnâ€™t finished better than t35. 

Heâ€™s not going to get overlooked. He just flat out doesnâ€™t deserve it


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd pick Rafa ahead of Poulter and Casey. No ifs no buts. 

Am I mistaken or does Garcia not have a rather poor singles record in the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 4, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			think the septics will turn the Europeans over no matter who is picked.  To be no nest would prefer the Ryder Cup to be as it was Septics v GB & I.  Donâ€™t really feel European
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand this septics nonsense that you continue to use.


----------



## Lazkir (Sep 4, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Don't understand this septics nonsense that you continue to use.
		
Click to expand...

Rhyming slang.  Septic tanks = Yanks.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

Find the US decision to delay the final pick a week a bit strange. The last guy then genuinely feels like the last man on the team and what does a week change other than if say Kuchar wins? Finau's almost certainly set to get a pick, so why not just pick him now? Or if you want to wait until after the BMW - make all 4 picks after the BMW.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Find the US decision to delay the final pick a week a bit strange. The last guy then genuinely feels like the last man on the team and what does a week change other than if say Kuchar wins? Finau's almost certainly set to get a pick, so why not just pick him now? Or if you want to wait until after the BMW - make all 4 picks after the BMW.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if day Schuaffle goes and wins the next events and wins the Fed Ex Cup ? Would he not then be ahead of Finau 

Itâ€™s exactly what happened in 2014 - they picked all the players before the end of the Fed Ex and Horschel become the form player and didnâ€™t go - so now they keep a spot open until just in case a form horse appears


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2018)

Finau is a birdie machine when on a roll. I would be very happy if he gets overlooked.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

I believe Wallace has let slip that he'll be in the Bahamas the week of the Ryder Cup, not France therefore you can score him off the list.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What happens if day Schuaffle goes and wins the next events and wins the Fed Ex Cup ? Would he not then be ahead of Finau

Itâ€™s exactly what happened in 2014 - they picked all the players before the end of the Fed Ex and Horschel become the form player and didnâ€™t go - so now they keep a spot open until just in case a form horse appears
		
Click to expand...

I know it's the "Horschel Rule", that's not my point. My point is timing and the separation of the picks. It segregates the final pick so they know they're truly the last man on the team which can't be great for the confidence going in, when they could just wait and pick all 4 after the BMW.


----------



## Curls (Sep 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Finau is a birdie machine when on a roll. I would be very happy if he gets overlooked.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exacty, I reckon he'd be serious trouble, such a cool customer too. And I like him, which will make the booing even harder


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Find the US decision to delay the final pick a week a bit strange. The last guy then genuinely feels like the last man on the team and what does a week change other than if say Kuchar wins? Finau's almost certainly set to get a pick, so why not just pick him now? Or if you want to wait until after the BMW - make all 4 picks after the BMW.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. They would be silly not to take Finau. And as you say, delaying it a week just lets him know that he only just scraped in.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2018)

Surely he will know he's only just scraped in whatever?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2018)

Why arenâ€™t the teams, all 12, finalised on the same day, Europe is done, but the US get one more week.
Anybody explain, sensibly, please.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 5, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			You seriously think Knox deserves a pick? Look at his performances this year. Prior to having 2 good weeks in paris and Ireland he was 113th in world. Since then he hasnâ€™t finished better than t35.

Heâ€™s not going to get overlooked. He just flat out doesnâ€™t deserve it
		
Click to expand...

Knox deserves a pick over some of the others, purely on results. 
Stenson and possibly Garcia will / may get picked for experience, but neither have been better than Knox over the qualifying period. 

Knox may regret not playing some of the European events in the middle east at the start of the season as one decent result in Dubai or Abu Dhabi and he'd have been further up and much harder to overlook. 

He's 9th on the European points list and 7th or 8th in the Race 2 Dubai.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I know it's the "Horschel Rule", that's not my point. My point is timing and the separation of the picks. It segregates the final pick so they know they're truly the last man on the team which can't be great for the confidence going in, when they could just wait and pick all 4 after the BMW.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think itâ€™s fair to say who ever gets picked already knew he was relying on a pick and im pretty they wouldnâ€™t give too hoots. I donâ€™t think they need to worry about any segregation.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why arenâ€™t the teams, all 12, finalised on the same day, Europe is done, but the US get one more week.
Anybody explain, sensibly, please.
		
Click to expand...

I presume that Europe could also delay a week but if the Captain has made his picks then why not announce it. He gives the all of his wildcard picks an extra week to prepare, to get their heads right, to concentrate on those parts of their game that will be tested at that course, in those formats. The US has one player who will not have this preparation.

The US will not change their picks because of the 4 that Europe pick so it has no impact there. I would rather the players had longer, as per the European way, than leave it until the last minute, as per the final US pick.

This is my take on it, it may not be the official reason.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Surely he will know he's only just scraped in whatever?
		
Click to expand...

He will now yeah. If they just announced the 4 at once though, it might be that Furyk always had him in mind or whatever, but now whoever is last will know for certain that they were the last pick. It may not bother them of course, depends on their attitude. Still think you might as well announce the whole team though and avoid the risk.


----------



## pool888 (Sep 5, 2018)

Could also work in a positive way for the USA, everyone on the team knows you're the last pick so you're the player that has most to prove.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Sep 5, 2018)

James Corrigan - Telegraph Sport - "Thomas Bjorn seems likely to side with Sergio Garciaâ€™s experience when naming his wildcards for this monthâ€™s Ryder Cup.

The Spaniard would be seen as very fortunate to receive the nod alongside Ian Poulter, Paul Casey and Henrik Stenson. Bjorn names his four picks in London on Wednesday and has apparently been convinced by the need for players with proven track records in the biennial dust-up in a team already containing five rookies."


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 5, 2018)

each team devises their own format.

I can see the logic behind the 'Billy Horschel' rule, but it could also backfire if the likes of Finau / Schauffle / Kisner all bomb in the next 2 weeks, especially if European players beat them.

I still can't believe Bjorn will leave out Rafa.
Bjorn could be made to look very foolish as he is bang in form and could see him getting another 2 big results in the next 2 weeks and being one of the top players in the world.

If that's the case, Bjorn will be getting a lot of questions about his selection at the Ryder Cup and will be on the back foot from the start, and especially during the event if Garcia doesn't perform.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

I thought we'd learnt from picking Westwood at the last one. A desperately out-of-form veteran picked for his previous Ryder Cup success, proceeds to go 0-3-0 and look terrible. Sergio ahead of RCB is a crazy pick. Not only is RCB in FAR better form, but he even outplayed Sergio at the last RC. Makes no sense.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He will now yeah. If they just announced the 4 at once though, it might be that Furyk always had him in mind or whatever, but now whoever is last will know for certain that they were the last pick. It may not bother them of course, depends on their attitude. Still think you might as well announce the whole team though and avoid the risk.
		
Click to expand...

Surely if we know, sitting this side of the pond., their likely picks and their order of choice, I'd just hazard a wild stab in the dark that the players on tour would know who's in the frame, and I'd be staggered if the last chosen is anything other than delighted to be chosen


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Paul Casey didn't see that one coming


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

Eugh. Sergio's in. Pick number 2. Sergio and Casey so far.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Garcia as the second pick, really?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Please let the next two be from Wallace, Pieters, Poulter


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Poulter as number 3, looks like he's going for experience over form, will that be a mistake?


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Stenson in at 4, hmmm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it seems like the talk is these are the four picks

Stenson
Poulter
Casey
Garcia

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....yder-cup-wildcard-ahead-ofrafael-cabrera/amp/

Click to expand...


Well looks like the talk was spot on 

And you can see why he went for the four


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yawn. As predicted - Casey, Sergio, Poulter and Stenson. Completely disagree with picking Sergio but happy with the other 3.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2018)

Scarily reminiscent of D. Clarke. Oh dear.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Picked some big Ryder Cup names, as above gone for experience rather than current form and Bjorn says, had he written down his team before it was known, it wouldn't have been far away from what it is, for me not the best way to pick a team.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 5, 2018)

Pleased to see Sergio & Poulter in particular are in as they are both steeped in the RC and will bring real passion and experience to the team balancing against the high proportion of rookies.

Also pleased weâ€™ve got Casey & Stenson but feel for RCB.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2018)

That is the right team to pick. 

Just remember, Wallace 16th jn european points rankings. Sergio is 13th.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 5, 2018)

Garcia and Stenson.....ohhh. Surprised Pieters isn't included!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 5, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			That is the right team to pick.

Just remember, Wallace 16th jn european points rankings. Sergio is 13th.
		
Click to expand...

Form is key though?


----------



## Curls (Sep 5, 2018)

Mistake not taking Rafa. Sergio could prove the doubters wrong but he'd want to have a serious turnaround, Rafa was a better bet imo, he's competing against the US guys and holding his own right now.


----------



## drewster (Sep 5, 2018)

I reckon Sergio must have a picture of Thomas Bjorn in an uncompromising position somewhere !!!! He can consider himself a very lucky boy. I hope he plays some competitive golf between now and the end of the month , by god he needs it  !!!!!!


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Form is key though?
		
Click to expand...

Have you checked Wallaceâ€™s form? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ missed 4 of last 7 cuts 

I wouldnâ€™t have argued with Rafa though


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Scarily reminiscent of D. Clarke. Oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

European captain in â€œpicks out of form famous playerâ€ shocker. Forgot where I heard that one before.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Well I can see why he went for the four most experienced guys out there - I think they are sensible picks and gives the team a strong balance. Going to be done strong partnerships

RCB is unlucky to miss out but he will play many more same with Pieters - the 12 are good enough to win and there is plenty of time for Garcia etc to get some form 

Daft to write them off already - whilst Westwood etc had poor Ryder cups last time others have shown they can raise their game despite form being poor


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			That is the right team to pick.

Just remember, Wallace 16th jn european points rankings. Sergio is 13th.
		
Click to expand...

Cabrera-Bello is 10th on the R2D and ahead of Sergio in both European and World points on the RC Rankings.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2018)

Wahtever the picks, it'll be an interesting Ryder Cup and a close one at that, I don't think either team will run away with it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

I now don't see any point in having a qualifying process. Best to just let the Captain pick who he wants to play. 

Am I surprised, no. Am I disappointed, yes.

Stinks of the European Tour old boys act again. Bjorn has made a rod for his own back with Garcia being included in my opinion.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 5, 2018)

So, is the general consensus that - 

If Stenson is fit, and has been playing over the recent period to get fit for the RC rather than qualify for the RC team, that's fair enough; but Rafa should really have got in ahead of Sergio, on the basis of his play (Sergio could easily have been involved in the team for his other, stated, qualities)?


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2018)

Garcia's game is out of shape at the mo..... maybe the Cup will fire him up into something more encouraging?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Wow whatâ€™s point of doing well then letâ€™s reward poor form


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2018)

IanM said:



			Garcia's game is out of shape at the mo..... maybe the Cup will fire him up into something more encouraging?
		
Click to expand...

It worked for Westwood and Kaymer last time, didn't it? It reminds me of the way the England cricket team used to select players back in the 80's. An obsession with experience over form, the hope that the clock will roll back one more time. I am surprised at Bjorn, I expected him to be bolder than that.


----------



## bernix (Sep 5, 2018)

4 over 40s. TB is relying on experience


----------



## drewster (Sep 5, 2018)

Over the shock of the Garcia selection now even if it is unfathomable.  AS far as i can see, having checked the ET website, he's not down to play in any of the 3 tournaments before the WC. He's not going to get a gig in the USA with Fedex Playoffs going on. Being bang out of form I would have hoped for him to play some competitive golf beforehand. Surely he's not just going to roll up on the Friday and expect his game to be in order ???


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Why such an overreaction? You would think Bjorn had personally insulted people just because he has picked players that he thinks will give him the best chance of winning , they donâ€™t pick players based on any old boy handshake at least give Bjorn the credit he deserves and has earned. 

If his picks donâ€™t work out then it will be his choice he have to live with but there is no guarantees that any of the others will do any better


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

To me it stinks. Ok whatever you can justify Garcia, Stenson and poults they bring the goods .. but Casey? The biggest bottle job on tour. Pfft

Rcb not only has form but has experience. He could have perfectly paired with Garcia aswell


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

Three of the picks are fine, picking Garcia is nonsense. Rubbish. There on name alone which is a mistake.


----------



## DCB (Sep 5, 2018)

Four experienced players, all will be up for the event. No need to doubt the Captains choices.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			To me it stinks. Ok whatever you can justify Garcia, Stenson and poults they bring the goods .. but Casey? The biggest bottle job on tour. Pfft

Rcb not only has form but has experience. He could have perfectly paired with Garcia aswell
		
Click to expand...

Bottle job ?! Really. RCB hasnâ€™t won for over a year. Casey has and also a number of high finishes as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bottle job ?! Really. RCB hasnâ€™t won for over a year. Casey has and also a number of high finishes as well.
		
Click to expand...

Not really well liked amongst his peers. Hardly does moral well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Three of the picks are fine, picking Garcia is nonsense. Rubbish. There on name alone which is a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

You really think Bjorn has picked him on his name alone ? Doesnâ€™t say much about Bjorn if thatâ€™s the case.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2018)

All will be forgiven of Sergio returns 3 or 4 points...
If he doesn't then Bjorn is going to get even more stick.
I don't agree with the pick. We've been here before and it doesn't often work.
Having said that, if Sergio does the business there will be a lot of humble pie being consumed


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not really well liked amongst his peers. Hardly does moral well
		
Click to expand...

Who says he is not liked by his peers?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 5, 2018)

Imurg said:



			All will be forgiven of Sergio returns 3 or 4 points...
If he doesn't then Bjorn is going to get even more stick.
I don't agree with the pick. We've been here before and it doesn't often work.
Having said that, if Sergio does the business there will be a lot of humble pie being consumed
		
Click to expand...

Sums it up for me. If Garcia finds form, fantastic, if he doesn't and the Ryder Cup isn't won, history will say its a Faldo/Clarke/James Captaincy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not really well liked amongst his peers. Hardly does moral well
		
Click to expand...

Says who ? And do you not think they are professional enough to put aside any personal differences ( if there is any ) for the good of the team. 
Iâ€™m not Caseys biggest fan - far from it but I can see why Bjorn has picked him - he has had a very good season and is a superb matchplay player. I can see him and Hatton doing well


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2018)

Faldo was apparently unpopular with his fellow pro's yet he had a pretty good Ryder Cup record.


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 5, 2018)

Watch out guys 
Phills got his argumentative head on.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2018)

At this moment in time, I view picking Sergio as a huge mistake, I sincerely hope I am proved wrong, but the pressure is now on for him to perform.
TB is going to get either a huge kicking or huge kudos out of this decision


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

dewsweeper said:



			Watch out guys
Phills got his argumentative head on.
		
Click to expand...

He doesnt have another other head.. if you told him water was wet he would argue it isnt


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You really think Bjorn has picked him on his name alone ? Doesnâ€™t say much about Bjorn if thatâ€™s the case.
		
Click to expand...

So what's he picked him on then? Recent form? No. Because he has been good in the past - that's the same as picking him because of his name. Maybe you didn't know what the phrase means though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

read this on another forum

"
I didn't realise Casey has not played RC golf since 2008 - his win percentage stands up though at 56%, Poulter's is 72%, Sergio's is 61% and Stenson is 50%. All of whom have a better record than Tiger Woods who has a win ratio of 44%. 

Spare a thought for Rafa Cabrera-Bello who picked up 2.5 points from 3 matches last time for a win ratio of 83%.."


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2018)

I think there are too many injured/old/out of form players on that list, and one vastly over rated one.

Also, for Matt Wallace, yes he beat some pretty duff players to win MID, but you can't argue with 7 birdies in his last 8 holes to make the play off. 

I would have taken RCB, for sure, and probably Casey.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2018)

As for the others, Poulter, yes he was a shoe in, Stenson must have given assurances about his fitness, Casey fair enough
Rafa CB must be well cheesed off


----------



## Wilson (Sep 5, 2018)

The Garcia pick is the only question mark for me, would have gone with RCB instead, but Bjorn is the Captain and he will have to live with his decision. I was on the Wallace bandwagon after his win on Sunday, but in the cold light of day, he was only ever in with a shout if Stensonâ€™s injury ruled him out, and Garcia wasnâ€™t getting a pick.

I think itâ€™s going to be an even contest, bring it on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

if you look at the rankings list RCB is above everyone bar poulter who has been picked

the USA have picked the next 3 players down

RCB would bring Form, experience and a good points return ..

yet overlooked

baffling


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So what's he picked him on then? Recent form? No. Because he has been good in the past - that's the same as picking him because of his name. Maybe you didn't know what the phrase means though.
		
Click to expand...

He has picked him based on his ability in team events quite clearly - Garcia has stood to be counted many times in the Ryder Cup - he has gone through a couple months of poor form after having a great year last year and a solid start to this season and he has played well round the course and he also had a decent round at the Wyndham recently- surely Bjorn deserves a bit more credit that to suggest. He also has four very experienced vice captains to work with 

A ball hasnâ€™t been hit yet and I have a feeling Garcia is not for the first going to proof people wrong - it has worked in the past picking guys with RC pedrigree just as it didnâ€™t work out with Westwood and Kaymer


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			surely Bjorn deserves a bit more credit that to suggest. He also has four very experienced vice captains to work with
		
Click to expand...

I bet you gave all your teachers a present end of the year and an apple every day aswell...


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

Not sure where the Poulter love in and shoe in comments come from. Last decent Ryder Cup he had was 2012.

He was honking at Gleneagles managing 2 halves and a loss, failed to qualify for 2016 yet still living off of a Ryder Cup performance from six years previously.

Garcia has a lot of additional pressure on him now. Not entered this week's European Tour Event either. Just when does he expect to get his game back in shape when he's not competing. The fact that he's not played since failed to make the Fed Ex suggests that he was told regardless of form I'm picking you. 

USA was looking strong, Bjorn has made it even harder now for Europe. 

Drape the Ryder Cup in stars and stripes. That's me made my prediction.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has picked him based on his ability in team events quite clearly - Garcia has stood to be counted many times in the Ryder Cup - he has gone through a couple months of poor form after having a great year last year and a solid start to this season and he has played well round the course and he also had a decent round at the Wyndham recently- surely Bjorn deserves a bit more credit that to suggest. He also has four very experienced vice captains to work with

A ball hasnâ€™t been hit yet and I have a feeling Garcia is not for the first going to proof people wrong - it has worked in the past picking guys with RC pedrigree just as it didnâ€™t work out with Westwood and Kaymer
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest it's a lot longer than a couple of months! 

Good luck but I personally think it's the wrong choice.


----------



## clarke_111 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hmm-I can understand all the picks aside from Garcia really-canâ€™t help feel RCB should be in with Sergio maybe named as additional Vice Captain?... 

I understand going with experience but I think the â€˜rookiesâ€™ this time out are a different kettle of fish to those playing 2 years ago. Even pairing them together Rahm and Fleetwood or either of them with Noren would worry any US pairing more than Chris Wood and Andy Sullivan for example (with the greatest respect to both players who I am a huge fan of). Noren, Fleetwood, Rahm and even Hatton to a degree have all competed consistently at the top level in both the PGA tour and European tour winning big events and challenging in majors. The RC is different, but I think theyâ€™ll handle it like veterans. 

As a result of all that I think Rafa is very, very unlucky...heâ€™ll prob go and win the BMW or the tour champs now...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Not sure where the Poulter love in and shoe in comments come from. Last decent Ryder Cup he had was 2012.

He was honking at Gleneagles managing 2 halves and a loss, failed to qualify for 2016 yet still living off of a Ryder Cup performance from six years previously.

Garcia has a lot of additional pressure on him now. Not entered this week's European Tour Event either. Just when does he expect to get his game back in shape when he's not competing. The fact that he's not played since failed to make the Fed Ex suggests that he was told regardless of form I'm picking you.

USA was looking strong, Bjorn has made it even harder now for Europe.

Drape the Ryder Cup in stars and stripes. That's me made my prediction.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter has had a very good season , a win and solid performances in the majors , just missed out on the Auto spots because he stayed in the US to play Fed Ex and 2016 he had a lot of injuries hence his drop in form. Poulter has stood up in the Ryder Cup enough times now - just like other stalwarts in the past.


----------



## clarke_111 (Sep 5, 2018)

And Sergio should have played this week. He lives in Crans Montana doesnâ€™t he!? Surely he has to play before the RC...?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			if you look at the rankings list RCB is above everyone bar poulter who has been picked

the USA have picked the next 3 players down

RCB would bring Form, experience and a good points return ..

yet overlooked

baffling
		
Click to expand...

If all the teams did was pick based solely on rankings then then why would we bother with picks. The captains have that right. Only hindsight will tell of it was right or not.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2018)

The choices Bjorn made were pretty predictable and I would agree with most but not all of them. 

However, like many others I am puzzled by Garcia getting the nod ahead of Cabrera-Bello. 

For some time now Sergio has looked not only out of form but also disinterested in his game. 

Maybe It was brought on by finally getting a Major coupled with at last being content off the course. 

Whatever the reason I would have been reluctant to give him a pick.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2018)

Sergio wasnt on my radar for a pick ,but he is now in the team soooooooo
COME ON EUROPE. lets spank the yanks.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd suggest it's a lot longer than a couple of months!

Good luck but I personally think it's the wrong choice.
		
Click to expand...

Garcia's form dipped at the beginning of April and apart from a couple of very good tournaments in June, one of which was at the Ryder venue, his form hasn't really improved. Recent weeks have suggested a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel but too little is too late for me.

His scoring average in the Majors was 75. 

Maybe this year is a not untypical reaction to winning a Major the previous year. He isn't the first to have a poor year after winning a Major, nor will he be the last. Whatever, its now about supporting all 12 players, and hoping that the wild cards justify their pick.


----------



## Junior (Sep 5, 2018)

Feel that RCB should have played for Sergio, and Sergio should have gone as a vice captain.   Also, is it a bit of a kick in the nuts for the European Tour? Matt Wallace with 3 wins this year not going???


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 5, 2018)

As I see it Garcia has become a father this year and its highly likely that golf has taken a bit of a backseat.

Like his fellow Spaniards Seve and Olazabal I think he thrives on taking on the Americans in the Ryder Cup. Come the first morning he will be fired up and his game will be in shape.

I prefer our wildcard selections to theirs anytime, Tiger and Phil pantomine could easy cause friction it their dressing room as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 5, 2018)

Prediction Stenson pulls out with injury week before and RCB steps in, wins 5 out of 5


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

saving_par said:



			As I see it Garcia has become a father this year and its highly likely that golf has taken a bit of a backseat.

Like his fellow Spaniards Seve and Olazabal I think he thrives on taking on the Americans in the Ryder Cup. Come the first morning he will be fired up and his game will be in shape.

I prefer our wildcard selections to theirs anytime, Tiger and Phil pantomine could easy cause friction it their dressing room as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disagree. Tiger and BDC have consistently kicked the majority of the European's butts in the majors this year. Phil I agree is a strange choice and in Finau who I think they'll go for they have another form player better than all four of our picks who are labouring at present.

I can see Poulter and Casey struggling to get a point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The choices Bjorn made were pretty predictable and I would agree with most but not all of them.

However, like many others I am puzzled by Garcia getting the nod ahead of Cabrera-Bello.

For some time now Sergio has looked not only out of form but also disinterested in his game.

Maybe It was brought on by finally getting a Major coupled with at last being content off the course.

Whatever the reason I would have been reluctant to give him a pick.
		
Click to expand...

This. Garcia isn't the first to struggle after a Masters win (Willett?) but I do feel this is a sentimental pick rather than one based on form. Of course as Bjorn said he'll be a big influence in the team room but it's on the course that counts. I feel Casey, Poulter and Stenson have played well (albeit in patches) and will add their experience and form far more so than Garcia


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Totally disagree. Tiger and BDC have consistently kicked the majority of the European's butts in the majors this year. Phil I agree is a strange choice and in Finau who I think they'll go for they have another form player better than all four of our picks who are labouring at present.

I can see Poulter and Casey struggling to get a point.
		
Click to expand...

Performance in the Majors is often irrelevant. 

Over the 2002, '04, and '06 Ryder Cups, a period when Woods was at or around his peak in Major terms his record was 7-7-1.

Decent but not overwhelming.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Performance in the Majors is often irrelevant.

Over the 2002, '04, and '06 Ryder Cups, a period when Woods was at or around his peak in Major terms his record was 7-7-1.

Decent but not overwhelming.
		
Click to expand...

Still plenty in the tank to defeat any of our picks. Best golfer the world has ever witnessed.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 5, 2018)

Maybe Bjorn has decided that neither Sergio isnâ€™t going to play til the singles and heâ€™d rather do that to him rather than a young impressionable rookie


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Best golfer the world has ever witnessed.
		
Click to expand...

Not in Ryder Cups!


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Not in Ryder Cups!
		
Click to expand...

Well not everyone can be as awesome as Sir Colin.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Well not everyone can be as awesome as Sir Colin.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean Sir Nick.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Still plenty in the tank to defeat any of our picks. Best golfer the world has ever witnessed.
		
Click to expand...

I think he has won 1 RC in 99 ? Mickleson has won 3 

Where as the European picks 

Poulter - 4
Garcia - 5
Stenson - 3
Casey - 2 

So whilst you can point to Woods major wins and rightly highlight what an amazing career he has had in them - when it comes to the Ryder Cup he has only won 1 - the states have only won two since 99 and both of those Woods wasnâ€™t playing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

stumbled across this gem

Garcias last 10 events

MC
MC
MC
T70
MC
MC
MC
T39
MC
T24


not bad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			stumbled across this gem

Garcias last 10 events

MC
MC
MC
T70
MC
MC
MC
T39
MC
T24


not bad.
		
Click to expand...

Did you think to check to see if it was correct first ? 

Itâ€™s wrong btw 

It doesnâ€™t have his result at the BMW or the crucial one at the French


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Sergio wasnt on my radar for a pick ,but he is now in the team soooooooo
COME ON EUROPE. lets spank the yanks.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the only sensible post on this thread in the last 3 pages or so. The thread can close now IMHO - the picks have been made; nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you think to check to see if it was correct first ?

Itâ€™s wrong btw

It doesnâ€™t have his result at the BMW or the crucial one at the French
		
Click to expand...

Why bother when rainman will do it for me? You donâ€™t have a dog and bark yourself


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh and on the Sergio pick, in 2012 a certain German major winner was in the side and couldnâ€™t hit an elephants arse with a banjo for about a year leading up to, and indeed during, the Ryder Cup. Ended up having the bottle to hole in effect the winning putt. Something for all you other pros on this Forum who didnâ€™t get a pick to possibly remember...........ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Oh and on the Sergio pick, in 2012 a certain German major winner was in the side and couldnâ€™t hit an elephants arse with a banjo for about a year leading up to, and indeed during, the Ryder Cup. Ended up having the bottle to hole in effect the winning putt. Something for all you other pros on this Forum who didnâ€™t get a pick to possibly remember...........ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Tbf hindsight can prove many a thing. Just like last time when most complained about the boys club and got it right. Re Kaymer, that imo was just one of those things. If he was that calm and collected, heâ€™d probably not have sent the first putt a mile past lol


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Re Kaymer, that imo was just one of those things. If he was that calm and collected, heâ€™d probably not have sent the first putt a mile past lol
		
Click to expand...

Come on, he did that deliberately to just ramp up the drama and tension that little bit more! And to build up the septics hopes!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Probably the only sensible post on this thread in the last 3 pages or so. The thread can close now IMHO - the picks have been made; nothing else needs to be said.
		
Click to expand...

No need to reply if you're not interested. Plenty of people like to debate the merits, pro's and cons and chew the fat. 

Everyone is entitled to share their views.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 5, 2018)

Golfs a funny game it only takes one good round.
Bit surprised by Sergio but he is the Masters champion.
Matchplay can bring the best out of players who are out of form.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Golfs a funny game it only takes one good round.
Bit surprised by Sergio but he is the Masters champion.
Matchplay can bring the best out of players who are out of form.
		
Click to expand...

He WAS,

Reed IS!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			No need to reply if you're not interested. Plenty of people like to debate the merits, pro's and cons and chew the fat.

Everyone is entitled to share their views.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t say I wasnâ€™t interested but just highlighted how there was a sensible post amongst all the drivel and rubbish! Of course everyone is entitled to share their views........even when theyâ€™re clearly in the wrong!! ðŸ˜‚

No need to reply to this if youâ€™re not interested! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why such an overreaction? You would think Bjorn had personally insulted people just because he has picked players that he thinks will give him the best chance of winning , they donâ€™t pick players based on any old boy handshake at least give Bjorn the credit he deserves and has earned.

If his picks donâ€™t work out then it will be his choice he have to live with but there is no guarantees that any of the others will do any better
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not an overreaction itâ€™s peopleâ€™s opinions


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has picked him based on his ability in team events quite clearly r
		
Click to expand...

Last time I played golf I had to hit the shots myself. Team player is utter baloney,  it's a lonely place out there against the top players in the world, maybe give a few gee up to his PP but that's it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Last time I played golf I had to hit the shots myself. Team player is utter baloney,  it's a lonely place out there against the top players in the world, maybe give a few gee up to his PP but that's it.
		
Click to expand...

What a complete nonsense of a comment and either just looking for affect or donâ€™t understand 

I guess you have never played golf in a team format then or watched any of the past 20 Ryder Cups or heard the players speak about the Ryder Cup - it maybe a single sport but the Ryder Cup is a team format and there are team players and in the Ryder Cup you are not in a lonely place. They play in the Ryder Cup not for themselves but for their teammates and the team they are playing for. Itâ€™s just about winning 1 point.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

Where's the snooze button?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Itâ€™s not an overreaction itâ€™s peopleâ€™s opinions
		
Click to expand...

Opinion based on what? Thatâ€™s the issue with this place, unqualified opinion. I wouldnâ€™t ask a plumber to look at my accounts, if heâ€™s got an opinion Iâ€™d ignore it as being rubbish. 
Would I have picked Sergio...no but Iâ€™m a rank amateur. I would trust a professional to make an informed decision & make a choice that puts his reputation on the line. Bjorn has been working on this for nearly 2 years. Iâ€™d choose an accountant to look at my books & iâ€™ll trust a professional to pick a Ryder cup teamðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			He WAS,

Reed IS!
		
Click to expand...

my apologies.
Meant he is a major champion so he can get up for this


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 5, 2018)

Team golf can inspire, someone can be completely out of form in an individual event but the thought of letting your teammates down can really turn your game around. Garcia has shown some excellent form in previous Ryder Cups, I wouldn't be surprised if he did so again in this one.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Where's the snooze button?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s got a valid point. Team golf, especially foursomes, is about more than hitting decent golf shots.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Opinion based on what? Thatâ€™s the issue with this place, unqualified opinion. I wouldnâ€™t ask a plumber to look at my accounts, if heâ€™s got an opinion Iâ€™d ignore it as being rubbish.
Would I have picked Sergio...no but Iâ€™m a rank amateur. I would trust a professional to make an informed decision & make a choice that puts his reputation on the line. Bjorn has been working on this for nearly 2 years. Iâ€™d choose an accountant to look at my books & iâ€™ll trust a professional to pick a Ryder cup teamðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Why is it unqualified?

What's to say that a poster on here hasn't been following the progress of the Ryder Cup team for two years? 

Getting worked up over people's opinions on the internet? What happens if your plumber was an accountant prior to retraining as he was bored sitting behind a desk all day?


----------



## Trapdraw (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Opinion based on what? Thatâ€™s the issue with this place, unqualified opinion. I wouldnâ€™t ask a plumber to look at my accounts, if heâ€™s got an opinion Iâ€™d ignore it as being rubbish.
Would I have picked Sergio...no but Iâ€™m a rank amateur. I would trust a professional to make an informed decision & make a choice that puts his reputation on the line. Bjorn has been working on this for nearly 2 years. Iâ€™d choose an accountant to look at my books & iâ€™ll trust a professional to pick a Ryder cup teamðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Garcia is an awful pick, he is playing terrible golf and has done for most of the year.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Why is it unqualified?

What's to say that a poster on here hasn't been following the progress of the Ryder Cup team for two years?

Getting worked up over people's opinions on the internet? What happens if your plumber was an accountant prior to retraining as he was bored sitting behind a desk all day?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they were, donâ€™t worry it doesnâ€™t really stand up to cross examination. The point is do you really think Bjorn would choose someone he didnâ€™t trust. This is what heâ€™ll be remembered for, he wouldnâ€™t risk that for sentiment. Heâ€™s picked the best team in his opinion, which I would argue is more valid than some metaphorical plumber ??


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

Trapdraw said:



			Garcia is an awful pick, he is playing terrible golf and has done for most of the year.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I wouldnâ€™t pick him, but my opinion is that Bjorn is more clued up than us.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Heâ€™s got a valid point. Team golf, especially foursomes, is about more than hitting decent golf shots.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, maybe 1% is about gelling with your pp but you have your play your shots, no one else. We'll just have to agree to disagree about this.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

A


Beezerk said:



			Hmmmm, maybe 1% is about gelling with your pp but you have your play your shots, no one else. We'll just have to agree to disagree about this.
		
Click to expand...

agreed in 4 ball. Foresomes is a different collection of accountants. Canâ€™t play 4 somes with someone you arenâ€™t comfortable with. Maybe someone has requested Sergio as a partner? Heâ€™s a walking US point in the singles based on form


----------



## Trapdraw (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			I agree, I wouldnâ€™t pick him, but my opinion is that Bjorn is more clued up than us.
		
Click to expand...

My opinion is heâ€™s dropped a clanger with that pick, I bet if he had five picks Westwood would have got one. 
Old boys club again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Hmmmm, maybe 1% is about gelling with your pp but you have your play your shots, no one else. We'll just have to agree to disagree about this.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying. It's like any format of golf, you have to execute and play your own ball and if you're not on it you'll get found out in the RC. Think Willett, Sullivan and Fitzpatrick last time. All struggled and didn't score points. As I've said, the other picks have all shown some degree of form but Garcia seems out of touch to me


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get what you're saying. It's like any format of golf, you have to execute and play your own ball and if you're not on it you'll get found out in the RC. Think Willett, Sullivan and Fitzpatrick last time. All struggled and didn't score points. As I've said, the other picks have all shown some degree of form but Garcia seems out of touch to me
		
Click to expand...

I really do hope he proves me wrong mind and finds some form, Come On Europe!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get what you're saying. It's like any format of golf, you have to execute and play your own ball and if you're not on it you'll get found out in the RC. Think Willett, Sullivan and Fitzpatrick last time. All struggled and didn't score points. As I've said, the other picks have all shown some degree of form but Garcia seems out of touch to me
		
Click to expand...

Except in foresomes you donâ€™t play your own ball. 
I play loads of foresomes, there are certain players I play better with. You need games & temperaments that complement each other


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Except in foresomes you donâ€™t play your own ball.
I play loads of foresomes, there are certain players I play better with. You need games & temperaments that complement each other
		
Click to expand...

I get that. Would you put Garcia in the foursomes on current form.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Except in foresomes you donâ€™t play your own ball.
I play loads of foresomes, there are certain players I play better with. You need games & temperaments that complement each other
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather take the opinion of Foursomes from a tour pro, not some guy on a golf forum lol

PS. why can't I insert smilies?


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get that. Would you put Garcia in the foursomes on current form.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the only reason I think heâ€™s been picked. They see him a part of a 4 somes pair. Who has he played with previously, I canâ€™t be arsed to look it up. 
Stenson ??


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I'd rather take the opinion of Foursomes from a tour pro, not some guy on a golf forum lol

PS. why can't I insert smilies?
		
Click to expand...

Take Thomas Bjorns then ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ (smileys donâ€™t work ðŸ˜“)


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Thatâ€™s the only reason I think heâ€™s been picked. They see him a part of a 4 somes pair. Who has he played with previously, I canâ€™t be arsed to look it up.
Stenson ??
		
Click to expand...

Last Ryder Cup they paired him with Kaymer in the first foursomes - they lost. Then they switched it up and put him with RCB - they got a win and a half in their 2 games together. In 2014 he was paired with Rory in all 3 pair games he played - going 1-1-1.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Last Ryder Cup they paired him with Kaymer in the first foursomes - they lost. Then they switched it up and put him with RCB - they got a win and a half in their 2 games together. In 2014 he was paired with Rory in all 3 pair games he played - going 1-1-1.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, there goes that theory unless Rory fancies him. Point being, this will have been a scientific choice, Bjorn hasnâ€™t just rolled out of bed thinking of Garcia. There is some method to this IMO


----------



## User 99 (Sep 5, 2018)

therod said:



			Point being, this will have been a scientific choice, Bjorn hasnâ€™t just rolled out of bed thinking of Garcia. There is some method to this IMO
		
Click to expand...


Outwith Bjorn, no one expected Garcia, so what does he (Bjorn) know that the rest of us don't. Out of the 24 names, it seems, to me anyway, Garcia is the only player out of form.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 5, 2018)

RandG said:



			Outwith Bjorn, no one expected Garcia, so what does he (Bjorn) know that the rest of us don't. Out of the 24 names, it seems, to me anyway, Garcia is the only player out of form.
		
Click to expand...

Garcia has always been part of the conversation. The choice will live & die by the result. Europe win, Garcia wins 3 points itâ€™s genius. Lose & .... I did think after last time more focus would be on those in form, but heâ€™s not just pulling names out of the hat.
I reckon Garcia has known for a while, thereâ€™s been no intention to play himself into the team
Itâ€™s not just bjorns pick, the VCs will have an input


----------



## User 99 (Sep 5, 2018)

I think we've got a strong team, I really do. last time round we had too many guys who weren't top PGA tour guys, this time they all are, and European Tour aside, you need a team of PGA Tour guys cause they aren't phased by the US team. Take Rham for example, I doubt Tiger in his prime could intimidate him, my biggest concern is Hatton, I do worry about is emotional control, at lets Garcia has been there and done it.


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

therod said:



			Opinion based on what? Thatâ€™s the issue with this place, unqualified opinion. I wouldnâ€™t ask a plumber to look at my accounts, if heâ€™s got an opinion Iâ€™d ignore it as being rubbish.
Would I have picked Sergio...no but Iâ€™m a rank amateur. I would trust a professional to make an informed decision & make a choice that puts his reputation on the line. Bjorn has been working on this for nearly 2 years. Iâ€™d choose an accountant to look at my books & iâ€™ll trust a professional to pick a Ryder cup teamðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ll have to ask each individual what there opinion is based on could be a million and one things doesnâ€™t really matter it is their opinion.  With regards to this place being based on unqualified opinion are you saying only certain people should be able to post on here eg minimum GCSE in sport, PGA qualified, tour player ???


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Team golf can inspire, someone can be completely out of form in an individual event but the thought of letting your teammates down can really turn your game around. Garcia has shown some excellent form in previous Ryder Cups, I wouldn't be surprised if he did so again in this one.
		
Click to expand...

My unqualified opinion he will be pants


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			stumbled across this gem

Garcias last 10 events

MC
MC
MC
T70
MC
MC
MC
T39
MC
T24


not bad.
		
Click to expand...


And the reason he cited for not playing in the MID and trying to qualify automatically was that he played 8 weeks out of ten in the Summer and that he's not 26 anymore. Well he certainly didn't play the full 8 weeks at all did he ?  He's now going to roll up on the Friday without having hit a ball in competition for ages. Now he's in the team I find it completely baffling that he's not going to play before the matches start. He has no form at all, no momentum , nothing !!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2018)

It's alright though, he'll be able to up his game for the team event, he'll up his game for the Ryder Cup. He wasn't able to do it for the 4 most important events of the year outside of the Ryder Cup, or the Players, or the last Major of last year, but he'll be able to do it for the Ryder Cup..........Hmm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Think Andy Sullivan has it spot on 

How about instead of moaning about whoâ€™s been picked letâ€™s get behind team EuropeðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037353838234230785


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Andy Sullivan has it spot on

How about instead of moaning about whoâ€™s been picked letâ€™s get behind team EuropeðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037353838234230785

Click to expand...

We'll be behind them when it starts, but with the team just announced obviously people will express their opinions on it.


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

LP , of course we're going to root for the boys. It's the Ryder Cup man !!  This is a forum though and this warrants some serious debate though does it not ?   I bet you were still supporting Liverpool when they had Sean Dundee and Titi Kamara up front.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

I've got my stars and stripes looked out. Bjorn has done a Clarke on me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think Andy Sullivan has it spot on

How about instead of moaning about whoâ€™s been picked letâ€™s get behind team EuropeðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡ºðŸ‡ªðŸ‡º


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037353838234230785

Click to expand...

It's possible to do both.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

In 1996 Nick Faldo won the Masters - a year later Seve picked him as a Wild card for the Ryder Cup at Valderrama- his form wasnâ€™t great but Seve picked him to be the team leader both on and off the course.

I wonder what the reaction would have been if there were Internet forums around at the time - or would they have trusted such a Ryder Cup legend to make the right reasoned choice for his team 

There is a difference between debate and moaning - right now there just seems to be moaning and using incorrect facts as well. Bjorn will be the one who will have to live with his choices - just like all the previous Ryder Cup skippers and if there is one person whose attention to detail is as anal as Langers then itâ€™s Bjorn


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In 1996 Nick Faldo won the Masters - a year later Seve picked him as a Wild card for the Ryder Cup at Valderrama- his form wasnâ€™t great but Seve picked him to be the team leader both on and off the course.

I wonder what the reaction would have been if there were Internet forums around at the time - or would they have trusted such a Ryder Cup legend to make the right reasoned choice for his team

There is a difference between debate and moaning - right now there just seems to be moaning and using incorrect facts as well. Bjorn will be the one who will have to live with his choices - just like all the previous Ryder Cup skippers and if there is one person whose attention to detail is as anal as Langers then itâ€™s Bjorn
		
Click to expand...

As far as I can tell you are moaning about people discussing a Ryder cup selection lol. Quality.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2018)

Personally I cannot believe that Bjorn didn't clear all four of his wildcard picks on here first! What the hell was he thinking?


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't see too much unsubstantiated moaning to be fair. Most folk are providing supported reasoning as to why they feel the Garcia pick is very strange to say the least.  I do think you have pi**ed on your own bonfire by suggesting that Bjorn's selections are based upon analysis. If that were the case then Garcia would be absolutely nowhere near the team. He has picked Garcia purely on gut feel surely ???      

I do however agree that it will be a case of Bjorn having to live or die by the sword and all will be revealed in time.


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 6, 2018)

C'mon USA, Scottish and proud but just not European. Bjorn I feel has made bad decisions already and the Europeans just not as strong player for player. Will get well and truly humped in my opinion


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 6, 2018)

Should British or continental players be aloud in the ryder cup side after Brexit, perhaps the flag changed as britain no longer in the EUROPEAN UNION  and that is the flag of choice for the Ryder cup lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

drewster said:



			I don't see too much unsubstantiated moaning to be fair. Most folk are providing supported reasoning as to why they feel the Garcia pick is very strange to say the least.  *I do think you have pi**ed on your own bonfire by suggesting that Bjorn's selections are based upon analysis. *If that were the case then Garcia would be absolutely nowhere near the team. He has picked Garcia purely on gut feel surely ???     

I do however agree that it will be a case of Bjorn having to live or die by the sword and all will be revealed in time.
		
Click to expand...

You will have to explain that ? Bjorn will have analysed everything especially pairings , even more so Foursomes which a lot of times is key to the event.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Should British or continental players be aloud in the ryder cup side after Brexit, perhaps the flag changed as britain no longer in the EUROPEAN UNION  and that is the flag of choice for the Ryder cup lol
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, think your post should've read "Should English or Northern Irish players be allowed in the Ryder Cup side after Brexit..........."!!!

Oh to have Monty, Lawrie and Woosie in their primes to beef up the British contingent.


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2018)

A no win situation for Bjorn, he picks Sergio then a section of golfers won't approve, he picks Rafa and a different section will disagree

Still it means no-ones talking about the validity of the other three picks so he surely nailed them


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			Still it means no-ones talking about the validity of the other three picks so he surely nailed them  

Click to expand...

Poulter - done nothing for weeks; form has gone.
Casey - done nothing for weeks; form has gone.
Stenson - done nothing for weeks; form has gone.

There you go!!!!


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

I have explained it , the only logical explanation of Garcia's selection is that Captain Bjorn has selected him on "gut feel" that he'll be able to reproduce his previous RC heroics. Analysis of his seasons stats, performances and form would not lead to his selection when compared to others. Any layman can see that surely ??   It's Captain Bjorn's prerogative to select who he sees fit and he's gone for Sergio...so be it.    I like most of us will firmly be cheering them all on , Sergio and all.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			A no win situation for Bjorn, he picks Sergio then a section of golfers won't approve, he picks Rafa and a different section will disagree

Still it means no-ones talking about the validity of the other three picks so he surely nailed them  

Click to expand...

No, he picked Poulter.


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Poulter - done nothing for weeks; form has gone.
Casey - done nothing for weeks; form has gone.
Stenson - done nothing for weeks; form has gone.

There you go!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Phew, normal service resumed


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			A no win situation for Bjorn, he picks Sergio then a section of golfers won't approve, he picks Rafa and a different section will disagree

Still it means no-ones talking about the validity of the other three picks so he surely nailed them  

Click to expand...

I am happy enough with the other three picks, yeah. I think it's only Garcia he got wrong. Poults has been in decent form this year, Stenson has had injury problems but otherwise still playing OK, Casey I was on the fence about but no qualms with him being there. But Garcia pick shows he ignored form altogether anyway.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

Slab said:



			A no win situation for Bjorn, he picks Sergio then a section of golfers won't approve, he picks Rafa and a different section will disagree

Still it means no-ones talking about the validity of the other three picks so he surely nailed them  

Click to expand...

I have to disagree with that Rafa on merit earned it way ahead of Sergio. He has been way more consistent and clearly been playing better golf. I actually think the media would have embraced Rafa and agreed that Sergio's form didn't warrant a captains pick. 

What's done is done and I feel Bjorn has made a mistake and bowed to pressure.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Sorry, think your post should've read "Should English or Northern Irish players be allowed in the Ryder Cup side after Brexit..........."!!!

Oh to have Monty, Lawrie and Woosie in their primes to beef up the British contingent.
		
Click to expand...

Why should it only be English and Northern Ireland? 

As for the picks, I think Casey, Poulter and Stenson were almost assured, my main concern is that Stenson is reported to have a elbow injury, so not sure how that will fair. 
Iâ€™m a little shocked about the Garcia inclusion over the likes of RCB, I think Bjorn has gone with his heart over his head, I hope it pans out but canâ€™t see it.  It is his team however and Iâ€™ll still be hopeful they can get the job done. 
If I had to choose I would have left out both Garcia and Poulter, Garcia for obvious reason, Poulter has been steady, last Ryder cup he played he was not good, and with bombers in the American team if he plays foursomes his partner could be a distinct disadvantage of hitting much longer clubs into greens. 
Only my opinion ðŸ˜³


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2018)

Caught a bit of the repeat of the announcement and subsequent interview with Bjorn on Sky last night, and with regard to Sergio the reasoning went way beyond what he brings to the team on the course. From what I saw Bjorn was also highlighting his qualities off the course and what he added to the team behind the scenes, being more or less the team leader in the locker room; encouraging and mentoring others etc. And on that point, people have overlooked the fact that Rahm is playing in his first Ryder Cup - who would you rather have paired with and mentoring him? Garcia - who is a major winner and has been there and done it countless times; or RCB, who is still relatively inexperienced in RC terms? I know who'd I have.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2018)

JT77 said:



			Why should it only be English and Northern Ireland?
		
Click to expand...

I was being a bit cheeky in suggesting that the strength of Scottish and Welsh golf at the moment was not as strong as English or NI (ok Rory!!) so they'd have no hope of having anyone playing in the RC!


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

So, Westwood in his interview said they discussed very little in terms of players as they were all in agreement of the four picks. 

100% CONFIRMED = old boys club, Sergio is a good guy bring him on board.

Good to hear Coltart saying Rafa deserved to be picked.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't have a major problem with Garcia. He has never had a pick previously and is certainly deserving of one given his career, his Ryder Cup record and his Masters win. 

Personally feel RCB has been very harshly done by and it seems that even a win in Boston wouldn't have been enough. 

My main problem with Sergio is that having got himself into decent form at the Wyndham and finished -12 or so, he didn't play another event after that. 

Was he scared that if he bombed in Denmark, it would be even harder for Bjron to pick him? Did Bjorn really tell him he didn't care if he played or not? 
Surely as a pro golfer, who is suddenly finding the middle of the club face again, you'd be keen to compete again and back yourself to do well in a tournament. 

He's not playing this week despite, I believe, having a house near the event in Switzerland, and so would only have the KLM or Portugal Masters to play in prior to the Ryder Cup. Personally don't feel it's great prep to go into a big event not having played any competitive golf for the best part of 6 weeks so I really hope he plays at least one of the next 2 weeks. 

And I'd back him to do well in one of those events.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2018)

When it's all done and dusted we'll know the answers in Bjorn's book when it comes out!


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 6, 2018)

Also worth noting that if Sergio had qualified for the Fed Ex playoffs, he would surely have continued to play in the East Coast of America for the whole month / as long as he was exempt for the next event.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Really good article from the interview with Bjorn explaining his reasoning 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s-captain-pick-for-europe-ryder-cup-team-golf

And from Sergio 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.rte.ie/amp/991905/


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2018)

Fitzpatrick, Wallace and Pieters must have been a cheery 3 ball this morning in Switzerland lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And from Sergio

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.rte.ie/amp/991905/

Click to expand...

"Unfortunately because of how the year went I had to play five weeks in a row in the summer, eight weeks out of 10 - and I'm not 25 any more, I'm 38," said Garcia.

how many of those 5 weeks did he actually play the entire weekend though? ..... missed cut is half a work load


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			"Unfortunately because of how the year went I had to play five weeks in a row in the summer, eight weeks out of 10 - and I'm not 25 any more, I'm 38," said Garcia.

how many of those 5 weeks did he actually play the entire weekend though? ..... missed cut is half a work load
		
Click to expand...

Come on. The actual playing isn't the hard part of playing 5 weeks in a row. It's the being away from home, the constant travel, playing a few rounds of golf less doesn't make it any less difficult.

What I struggle with is if it's Sergio's influence in the Team-Room that's so important rather than his form and it was so hard to leave RCB out for golfing reasons - why not just make Sergio a VC and pick RCB? Get the best of both worlds then.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Come on. The actual playing isn't the hard part of playing 5 weeks in a row. It's the being away from home, the constant travel, playing a few rounds of golf less doesn't make it any less difficult.

What I struggle with is if it's Sergio's influence in the Team-Room that's so important rather than his form and it was so hard to leave RCB out for golfing reasons - why not just make Sergio a VC and pick RCB? Get the best of both worlds then.
		
Click to expand...

nail on the head with that last bit............


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Come on. The actual playing isn't the hard part of playing 5 weeks in a row. It's the being away from home, the constant travel, playing a few rounds of golf less doesn't make it any less difficult.

What I struggle with is if it's Sergio's influence in the Team-Room that's so important rather than his form and it was so hard to leave RCB out for golfing reasons - why not just make Sergio a VC and pick RCB? Get the best of both worlds then.
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong but I don't think a VC can talk/give advice etc to players during a round, just Bjorn and the player you're playing with (Garcia) so its a big bit missed if he's not a player

Edit: although he could go as a caddie


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really good article from the interview with Bjorn explaining his reasoning

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s-captain-pick-for-europe-ryder-cup-team-golf

And from Sergio

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.rte.ie/amp/991905/

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting .  Surely Sergio has to now play some kid of competitive golf between now and the RC though ???  He's now in the team regardless. It'll be madness to turn up and hoping everything kicks in. You wouldn't drive from Lands End to John O'Groats in your car without making sure your engine works properly.   "failtopreparepreparetofail


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Come on. The actual playing isn't the hard part of playing 5 weeks in a row. It's the being away from home, the constant travel, playing a few rounds of golf less doesn't make it any less difficult.

What I struggle with is if it's Sergio's influence in the Team-Room that's so important rather than his form and it was so hard to leave RCB out for golfing reasons - why not just make Sergio a VC and pick RCB? Get the best of both worlds then.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a valid point and I believe it was something Monty mentioned in 2010 when he picked Harrington as the â€œteam leaderâ€ - but it appears a number of times the players are given time when the captains etc leave the locker room and thatâ€™s when your playing Captains step up - it was something that the US did for the first time last year when they let Mickleson give a speech. I guess itâ€™s just getting that influence from the players teeing up with you . I think if you look back each European team has that one or two player who could be classed as the playing captain


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really good article from the interview with Bjorn explaining his reasoning

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s-captain-pick-for-europe-ryder-cup-team-golf

Click to expand...

No surprises there, I think we already figured his reasons for picking him so it doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2018)

They all just want his missus there so they can ogle her ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really good article from the interview with Bjorn explaining his reasoning

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....s-captain-pick-for-europe-ryder-cup-team-golf

And from Sergio

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.rte.ie/amp/991905/

Click to expand...

Good to read the comments from Sergio that he plans to play before the Ryder Cup. 

The saving grace was that he did do a bit of scoring at the Wyndham so entirely possible that he has turned a corner and we will see his game in good shape in Paris


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2018)

I would expect Sergio to play 3 matches, both 4balls with Rahm and obviously the singles. I think he will deliver.


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I would expect Sergio to play 3 matches, both 4balls with Rahm and obviously the singles. I think he will deliver.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, it would be very brave to risk him in foursomes and in a fourball with Rahm good things could happen !!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Should British or continental players be aloud in the ryder cup side after Brexit, perhaps the flag changed as britain no longer in the EUROPEAN UNION  and that is the flag of choice for the Ryder cup lol
		
Click to expand...

Britain will still be in Europe.
The team is not a EU team 
Maybe keep the flag and just put a small union flag in the corner like the Aussie one.
There might be no EU by 2020 hopefully.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I would expect Sergio to play 3 matches, both 4balls with Rahm and obviously the singles. I think he will deliver.
		
Click to expand...

I agree just keep him out of the foursomes and play all the form players in them.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't necessarily agree with the fourball / foursomes analysis. 

In fourball, you have to make a lot of birdies to be competitive. 
In foursomes, scoring will not be as low and so potentially easier to be competitive if you don't have your A game. 

Obviously if you are playing Koepka and Johnson and they are flushing it, it's not going to matter, similarly if you are slapping the ball about then your partner is probably not going to do enough on his own to win in fourball. 
But I would be surprised to see Garcia not play foursomes. 

Potentially can see Garcia / Stenson as a specialist foursomes pairing.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

I actually think Bjorn has a cheek and a very short memory.

I remember him spitting the dummy and calling Woosnam everything under the sun for taking a much higher world ranked player (Westwood) over him who was 24th at the time to the 2006 Ryder Cup. 

Quote

"I am shocked and have totally lost respect for Ian".


----------



## User20205 (Sep 6, 2018)

drewster said:



			I don't see too much unsubstantiated moaning to be fair. Most folk are providing supported reasoning as to why they feel the Garcia pick is very strange to say the least.  I do think you have pi**ed on your own bonfire by suggesting that Bjorn's selections are based upon analysis. If that were the case then Garcia would be absolutely nowhere near the team. He has picked Garcia purely on gut feel surely ???     

I do however agree that it will be a case of Bjorn having to live or die by the sword and all will be revealed in time.
		
Click to expand...

Analysis and foursomes selection after canvassing potential partners, IMO. Maybe Iâ€™m searching for a rational reason. Canâ€™t believe he would pick on past reputation alone or because heâ€™s a mate


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 6, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			I don't necessarily agree with the fourball / foursomes analysis.

In fourball, you have to make a lot of birdies to be competitive.
In foursomes, scoring will not be as low and so potentially easier to be competitive if you don't have your A game.

Obviously if you are playing Koepka and Johnson and they are flushing it, it's not going to matter, similarly if you are slapping the ball about then your partner is probably not going to do enough on his own to win in fourball.
But I would be surprised to see Garcia not play foursomes.

Potentially can see Garcia / Stenson as a specialist foursomes pairing.
		
Click to expand...

In fourball you hit your own ball 
In foursome you are at the mercy of your partner, if he is not on form he can leave you in places you have never seen before.
This creates pressure on him to keep it in play ,and you have harder second or third shots.
Your opponents only need to play to win.
I would always put form players out in foursome for that reason.
But thatâ€™s just me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I actually think Bjorn has a cheek and a very short memory.

I remember him spitting the dummy and calling Woosnam everything under the sun for taking a much higher world ranked player (Westwood) over him who was 24th at the time to the 2006 Ryder Cup.

Quote

"I am shocked and have totally lost respect for Ian".
		
Click to expand...

Read the article now it clearly says he lost respect because he found out on tv and wasnâ€™t told in person which TB did with all his picks 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/45428129


----------



## drewster (Sep 6, 2018)

therod said:



			Analysis and foursomes selection after canvassing potential partners, IMO. Maybe Iâ€™m searching for a rational reason. Canâ€™t believe he would pick on past reputation alone or because heâ€™s a mate
		
Click to expand...

I've been trying to rationalise it too but haven't found any logic. As others have suggested playing him in foursomes would be extremely brave in the least . I agree that TB wouldn't pick him because he's a mate but I do think he selected him on a notion or a feeling that he'll come good come RC team. He also took council from his VCs too and the call was unanimous apparently.   As hard as is it is for me to fathom it is what it is.  Let's hope he plays some golf before now and then.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 6, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			In fourball you hit your own ball
In foursome you are at the mercy of your partner, if he is not on form he can leave you in places you have never seen before.
This creates pressure on him to keep it in play ,and you have harder second or third shots.
Your opponents only need to play to win.
I would always put form players out in foursome for that reason.
But thatâ€™s just me.
		
Click to expand...

Well like I said, I don't agree with that. If someone is out of form, they are out of form and are going to struggle to contribute regardless of the format. 

True in foursomes you can put your partner in trouble, but that is very much part of the game and even form players will miss fairways or short side their partner to tight pins. You will ultimately end up playing a more conservative game. In fourball you have to be putting your foot down on every hole and trying to make birdie. 

I watched Garcia and Rory play Foursomes at Gleneagles on the Friday against Fowler and Walker. They were all over the place. Barely ever in position and could have lost a string of holes and been done by the 15th. They stuck at it. When someone hit it in the rough, the other guy muscled it out. They got a half on the 18th green. Sheer will and determination not to be beaten. 

Garcia's record is far better in foursomes than fourball. He is actually somewhat of a specialist foursomes player and as I said, I'd be amazed if he didn't feature in both foursomes, assuming he plays at least once each day.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Read the article now it clearly says he lost respect because he found out on tv and wasnâ€™t told in person which TB did with all his picks

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/45428129

Click to expand...

And he's also on file saying he deserved to play ahead of Westwood (although not mentioned by name). They had a major falling out due to Bjorn believing he had the right to be there.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 6, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			And he's also on file saying he deserved to play ahead of Westwood (although not mentioned by name). They had a major falling out due to Bjorn believing he had the right to be there.
		
Click to expand...

Just read what Bjorn said at the time. He was obviously mightily pissed off. Completely over the top criticism. He stated that he is ahead of Westwood on every category, which appeared to be true. However, the big factor was that Woosnam was going to pick Clarke and so wanted Westy to play with him. 

Ultimately vindicated his strategy with the results mind. 

And now, when Bjorn has had the picks, has done a similar thing picking experienced campaigners rather than the guys next on the list. And that is with Bjorn making 4 picks as opposed to 2 in 2006.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 6, 2018)

One thing - as I understand it - is that had the cut-off for qualification been Monday (after the DELL Fedex) rather than the Sunday (Made in Denmark) competitions - then RCB would have been in ahead of Oleson

It was always going to be the case that TCB would play in the Fedex (and any other ranking US tour Europeans) - so that in itself disadvantaged any US based Europeans from the off 

So rather than the Garcia 'old-boy' pick - its actually an Oleson 'fellow-dane' pick - though IMO Oleson is a good enough choice anyway

It is harsh on RCB mind

Should be a great event anyway


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We'll be behind them when it starts, but with the team just announced obviously people will express their opinions on it.
		
Click to expand...

You are only allowed an opinion if it is pro European


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In 1996 Nick Faldo won the Masters - a year later Seve picked him as a Wild card for the Ryder Cup at Valderrama- his form wasnâ€™t great but Seve picked him to be the team leader both on and off the course.

I wonder what the reaction would have been if there were Internet forums around at the time - or would they have trusted such a Ryder Cup legend to make the right reasoned choice for his team

There is a difference between debate and moaning - right now there just seems to be moaning and using incorrect facts as well. Bjorn will be the one who will have to live with his choices - just like all the previous Ryder Cup skippers and if there is one person whose attention to detail is as anal as Langers then itâ€™s Bjorn
		
Click to expand...

What have you based Bjorn being as anal as langer?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Italian outcast said:



			One thing - as I understand it - is that had the cut-off for qualification been Monday (after the DELL Fedex) rather than the Sunday (Made in Denmark) competitions - then RCB would have been in ahead of Oleson

It was always going to be the case that TCB would play in the Fedex (and any other ranking US tour Europeans) - so that in itself disadvantaged any US based Europeans from the off

So rather than the Garcia 'old-boy' pick - its actually an Oleson 'fellow-dane' pick - though IMO Oleson is a good enough choice anyway

It is harsh on RCB mind

Should be a great event anyway
		
Click to expand...

RCB had plenty of events to qualify though didnâ€™t he ? Surely it canâ€™t come down to that one event that didnâ€™t count towards the points ?

He has been playing solid over the last couple of months but he still hasnâ€™t made it over the line to win a Comp. If he had won at some stage then he would have qualified by right


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			C'mon USA, Scottish and proud but just not European. Bjorn I feel has made bad decisions already and the Europeans just not as strong player for player. Will get well and truly humped in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Reckon this is the first time I have agreed with a sweatie.  English and proud but just not European


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Come on. The actual playing isn't the hard part of playing 5 weeks in a row. It's the being away from home, the constant travel, playing a few rounds of golf less doesn't make it any less difficult.

What I struggle with is if it's Sergio's influence in the Team-Room that's so important rather than his form and it was so hard to leave RCB out for golfing reasons - why not just make Sergio a VC and pick RCB? Get the best of both worlds then.
		
Click to expand...

We all have crap to put up with when doing our job - most just get on with it


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a valid point and I believe it was something Monty mentioned in 2010 when he picked Harrington as the â€œteam leaderâ€ - but it appears a number of times the players are given time when the captains etc leave the locker room and thatâ€™s when your playing Captains step up - it was something that the US did for the first time last year when they let Mickleson give a speech. I guess itâ€™s just getting that influence from the players teeing up with you . I think if you look back each European team has that one or two player who could be classed as the playing captain
		
Click to expand...

 Reckon poults, Molinari, Rose and/or Rory are better placed to be the playing captain than the garcia


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Reckon poults, Molinari, Rose and/or Rory are better placed to be the playing captain than the garcia
		
Click to expand...

He has been playing RC longer than any of the other players 5 in the list of all time European scorers but I donâ€™t tbink there is one player skipper but a number of them including the players you mention


----------



## Del_Boy (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has been playing RC longer than any of the other players 5 in the list of all time European scorers but I donâ€™t tbink there is one player skipper but a number of them including the players you mention
		
Click to expand...

Bring back Faldo - more rc points, more majors and probably more morale boosting scenarios


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			C'mon USA, Scottish and proud but just not European. Bjorn I feel has made bad decisions already and the Europeans just not as strong player for player. Will get well and truly humped in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ? Is that the old ABE bitter Scotsman that normally rears itâ€™s ugly head when it comes to football tournaments. Didnâ€™t think I would see it in golf but cheering for the USA - did you do it when Monty was around


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? Is that the old ABE bitter Scotsman that normally rears itâ€™s ugly head when it comes to football tournaments. Didnâ€™t think I would see it in golf but cheering for the USA - did you do it when Monty was around
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own.

I've got to be honest too. I feel no affiliation to team Europe. Nothing to do with not feeling European or not having a Scotsman to support in the line up. I just love the Ryder Cup as a spectacle, it's a fantastic sporting event and I enjoy watching it.

I also love watching Thomas, Reed, Spieth, Bubba as much as I love watching Rose, Molinari, Garcia etc. 

Golf is the winner in the Ryder Cup. Come Sunday evening I don't care if the trophy says USA or Europe on it.


----------



## Parsaregood (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? Is that the old ABE bitter Scotsman that normally rears itâ€™s ugly head when it comes to football tournaments. Didnâ€™t think I would see it in golf but cheering for the USA - did you do it when Monty was around
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with bitterness, I feel more affiliation to the American players, I find them more interesting and better to watch. I find a few of the European players quite petulant with bad attitudes, Hatton, Garcia and mcilroy really can't stand them on a golf course. Now there are a couple of European players I enjoy watching but as a team and with the media bumming them up id honestly rather see the yanks win. I do not feel European, I don't feel British. I'm Scottish and that's it. Never really a fan of Monty, great golfer he was but not my cup of tea personally


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 7, 2018)

A very well written article. 

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/opinion-thomas-bjorn-has-rolled-the-dice-and-unnecessarily-so


----------



## Slab (Sep 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			A very well written article.

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/opinion-thomas-bjorn-has-rolled-the-dice-and-unnecessarily-so

Click to expand...

Is it though? It's a pretty safe, bland, unbalanced and incomplete article based on a motive to garner readership (like dozens of others)

The writer has no idea yet if this will work out or not but wont wait to find out (but doubtless he'll write another like it if Europe lose citing his foresight) And even if he has to eat his words with Garcia sinking the wining putt and collecting 4pts then guess what... he'll turn that into a self important article too, just to garner readership

Bjorn is screwed picking either Rafa or Garcia (if Europe fail)
He's even screwed if Europe win and Garcia fails (he'd be screwed too with a Europe win and a Rafa failure)

There's not many scenarios where (regardless of picks) that a RC Captain comes out totally on top (even in victory someone will micro analyse the errors) so it makes people in those kind of positions easy 'targets' for lazy journalists

So for me its not a well written article, its safe & predictable (& despite guessing it would be Garcia I don't know who I'd have picked, but I'd sure be cacking it for the next 4 weeks, so he's gone with what makes him stress-out the least and difficult to blame him for that)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			A very well written article.

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/opinion-thomas-bjorn-has-rolled-the-dice-and-unnecessarily-so

Click to expand...

Is that because he the OP has slated Bjorn for picking Garcia just like yourself ? 

I think a lot of what the guy says is quite poor and pretty insulting to both Bjorn and Garcia - so it seems he canâ€™t provide his opinion ( because thatâ€™s what it is at the end of the day ) without being derogatory- guess that resonates with you.

Itâ€™s done now - it seems because of Bjorns picks some people are going to support the USA which to me is a hilarious stropinf :rofl:

Any Captain is in a no win position- I very much doubt there was a situation where everyone would be happy with the picks but I didnâ€™t expect this sort of reaction.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 7, 2018)

Slab said:



			Is it though? It's a pretty safe, bland, unbalanced and incomplete article based on a motive to garner readership (like dozens of others)

The writer has no idea yet if this will work out or not but wont wait to find out (but doubtless he'll write another like it if Europe lose citing his foresight) And even if he has to eat his words with Garcia sinking the wining putt and collecting 4pts then guess what... he'll turn that into a self important article too, just to garner readership

Bjorn is screwed picking either Rafa or Garcia (if Europe fail)
He's even screwed if Europe win and Garcia fails (he'd be screwed too with a Europe win and a Rafa failure)

There's not many scenarios where (regardless of picks) that a RC Captain comes out totally on top (even in victory someone will micro analyse the errors) so it makes people in those kind of positions easy 'targets' for lazy journalists

So for me its not a well written article, its safe & predictable (& despite guessing it would be Garcia I don't know who I'd have picked, but I'd sure be cacking it for the next 4 weeks, so he's gone with what makes him stress-out the least and difficult to blame him for that)
		
Click to expand...

Very well written as it shows Bjorn as the Judas he is. 

Whether you agree with the picks or not it proves that Bjorn is a coward who when push comes to shove hasn't got the courage to stand by his convictions despite throwing a hissy fit when the shoe was on the other foot.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that because he the OP has slated Bjorn for picking Garcia just like yourself ?

I think a lot of what the guy says is quite poor and pretty insulting to both Bjorn and Garcia - so it seems he canâ€™t provide his opinion ( because thatâ€™s what it is at the end of the day ) without being derogatory- guess that resonates with you.

Itâ€™s done now - it seems because of Bjorns picks some people are going to support the USA which to me is a hilarious stropinf :rofl:

Any Captain is in a no win position- I very much doubt there was a situation where everyone would be happy with the picks but I didnâ€™t expect this sort of reaction.
		
Click to expand...

Don't really think I've slated Bjorn at all. Not my agenda as I couldn't care less who wins the Ryder Cup. It's a great sporting event.

If you look back at my first response to the picks I said I was disappointed but I wasn't surprised. Hardly slating the picks however I appreciate that you have a habit if sensationalizing things to suit your own agenda.

Would I have taken Garcia? In all honesty no I wouldn't. 

Would I have taken Poulter? That would have been a huge debate but probably not.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			A very well written article.

http://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/opinion-thomas-bjorn-has-rolled-the-dice-and-unnecessarily-so

Click to expand...

A very well balanced article, heavily laced with facts and figures in the early part of the piece. The conclusions he's drawn are, in the main, pointed and leave little room for argument. In truth, the only true answer that can be given is a win, and a good haul of points from Garcia. Do that and it becomes a feast of humble pie, and plaudits for Bjorn. And as the article points out, Garcia could have made life easier for Bjorn by competing in Ireland and Denmark - rhetorical question; had he already been given the nod?

I also feel Bjorn has put a target on Garcia's back. To be so out of form, and Garcia will be very aware of that, heaps pressure on Garcia and certainly puts him under the microscope.

I do hope Garcia finds his game, because on his best he's pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 7, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I do hope Garcia finds his game, because on his best he's pretty much unbeatable.
		
Click to expand...

There's at least 8 people on both teams combined that you could say that about though. 

What's done is done, I guess we just move on and hope that the Garcia selection isn't a mistake now. Hopefully he pulls a golf game out of his backside in the nick of time. I'll be supporting Europe of course. If nothing else, it's more fun to back the underdog isn't it?


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 7, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A very well balanced article, heavily laced with facts and figures in the early part of the piece. The conclusions he's drawn are, in the main, pointed and leave little room for argument. In truth, the only true answer that can be given is a win, and a good haul of points from Garcia. Do that and it becomes a feast of humble pie, and plaudits for Bjorn. And as the article points out, Garcia could have made life easier for Bjorn by competing in Ireland and Denmark - rhetorical question; had he already been given the nod?

I also feel Bjorn has put a target on Garcia's back. To be so out of form, and Garcia will be very aware of that, heaps pressure on Garcia and certainly puts him under the microscope.

I do hope Garcia finds his game, *because on his best he's pretty much unbeatable*.
		
Click to expand...

Garcia on form wont beat an on form -

Justin Thomas, DJ, Reed, Spieth, Woods, De Chambeau, Keopka, 

He may be lucky and get Webb Simpson in the singles as he's the only one I can see him taking down. Possibly have a chance against Bubba, and Phil.

If they bring in birdie machine Finau then add him to the first list.


----------



## drewster (Sep 7, 2018)

At least Garcia is getting off his backside and playing in Portugal now before the RC. That was my main concern !!! Hopefully he'll find some form.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Garcia on form wont beat an on form -

Justin Thomas, DJ, Reed, Spieth, Woods, De Chambeau, Keopka,

He may be lucky and get Webb Simpson in the singles as he's the only one I can see him taking down. Possibly have a chance against Bubba, and Phil.

If they bring in birdie machine Finau then add him to the first list.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about Ricky. That could go either way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2018)

drewster said:



			At least Garcia is getting off his backside and playing in Portugal now before the RC. That was my main concern !!! Hopefully he'll find some form.
		
Click to expand...

And of course the danger is he has another poor event and so confidence drops further. I hope he can come into the RC and turn it on but I'm not wholly convinced at this stage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 7, 2018)

Fair to say not being picked has affected Pieters 

http://www.skysports.com/golf/news/...ters-thomas-pieters-snaps-putter-against-knee


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 7, 2018)

I like a good club snap.  Beats drowning it.


----------



## Mr Hip (Sep 8, 2018)

Frankly my dear I don't give a damn.


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2018)

Fitz left it a week late it seems


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2018)

Brilliant from him - I didnâ€™t realise how young he still is but how many times he has won. Reacted well to missing out on the RC but certainly can see him playing a number of times in the future


----------

